# LSX SWAP 1963 IMPALA



## 64_EC_STYLE

AS THESE LS CONVERSIONS ARE BECOMING MORE POPULAR, I FIGURED I'D START A TOPIC ON HERE SINCE THERE ARE A BUNCH ON OTHER FORUM WEBSITES. PLEASE POST ANY INFO YOU HAVE IN HERE ON YOUR LSX SWAP THAT YOURE DOING AS IT WILL BE HELPFUL TO OTHERS AND MYSELF ON THIS SITE AND DONT HAVE TO SPEND HOURS ON HOURS SEARCHING AND GETTING INFO WHEN WE CAN HELP EACH OTHER OUT RIGHT HERE IN THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


I HAVE A 1963 IMPALA SS











I AM PUTTING A 02 5.3 LM7 (IRON BLOCK ALUMINUM HEADS), WITH AN 07 4L65E 










I AM USING CAMARO INTAKE 98-02, DRIVE BY CABLE. HAVEN'T GOT TO THE LINKAGE PART YET. WILL POST ONCE I GET IT COMPLETE WITH PART NUMBERS TOO.











I AM USING THE CAMARO OIL PAN KIT FROM WWW.SUPERCHEVYPERFORMANCE.COM, ALL GM PARTS. YOU CAN SEE THE PART NUMBERS IN THE PICTURE. IF YOU GET THIS PAN MAKE SURE YOU BUY THE FILTER BEACUSE IT USES AN LS3 FILTER, DIPSTICK/TUBE, AND OIL PICK UP TUBE. YOU CAN SEE ALL THE PARTS AND PART NUMBERS ON THE RECEIPT.

MORE GOODIES COMING IN



















TRANNY X MEMBER FROM S&P (STREET AND PERFORMANCE (WWW.HOTRODLANE.CC)


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I HAVE THESE MOUNTS FROM SPEEDWAY MOTORS, AND I PLAN TO BUY THEIR HEADERS FOR THIS MOUNT ALSO (HAVEN'T BOUGHT THEM YET)











THEY HAVE STOCK MOUNTS AND 1" SETBACK MOUNTS ALSO, THESE I HAVE ARE STOCK LOCATION. 

SINCE THE TRANNY XMEMBER MOUNTS ON MY FRAME WERE ALREADY CUT OFF FOR THE WRAP, I CHOSE TO GO WITH THE S&P TRANNY X MEMBER SINCE EVERYONE ELSES X MEMBERS FOR IMPALAS WERE BOLT IN. I WILL CAUTION OTHERS THOUGH IF YOU STILL HAVE THE STOCK TRANNY MOUNTS ON YOUR FRAME TO USE A MOTOR/TRANNY MOUNT KIT.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

LSX-327


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> LSX-327



nice!

Do you mind sharing your info?

harness, PCM, fuel system, accessory system etc?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Harness from Techrods.PCM & cam from TPIS Brackets from Dirty DingoHeaders from SandersTB & kick down cables from Lokar. Can't remember wut else!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Great info homie  :h5:

i never heard of dirty dingo they have some good stuff!


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

my local speed shop has the corvette pedal brand new on sale for 119...the corvette regulator/filter is on sale too

for harnesses try speartech,psi performance,S and P theres quite a few but these would be the top three in quality


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

orientalmontecarlo said:


> my local speed shop has the corvette pedal brand new on sale for 119...the corvette regulator/filter is on sale too
> 
> for harnesses try speartech,psi performance,S and P theres quite a few but these would be the top three in quality


Whats your companies info? I'm getting my harness and PCM from PSI


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Whats your companies info? I'm getting my harness and PCM from PSI


you cant go wrong with psi,the name of the shop is redline performance...i also have 3 ls car intakes for sale if anyone is interested in swapping their truck intake for a low-profile one


speedway motors has the sender fittings now available for ls engines for use with stock/aftermarket gauges...this is great if you plan on using factory or dakota/autometer gauges
is there any info or help in particular that you need just post it on here and ill do my best to answer/help out


----------



## sickthree

Great information.

Whats the Total Cost Involved when doing this swap?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sickthree said:


> Great information.
> 
> Whats the Total Cost Involved when doing this swap?


it depends on the route you take i.e. 5.3 or 6.0, polished everything or keeping the stock look

5.3's are plentiful from the silverados and suv's, as most of the 6.0's ive seen come from the larger suv's escalades yukons, etc generally usually around 1500 with tranny

mounts,tranny x member, headers kits range varies especially depending on the name brand headers you get, but i would estimate 500-800 on a kit

everyone has a different price for harnesses etc, but i'm getting mine from PSI, 500 for the harness and 200 for the programmed PCM

theres a easy fuel system solution with external pump and fuel regulator you would spend about 300 for

f body oil pan kit 300


the accessory drive system is what can make the difference in this swap. you can go expensive (and great looking!) zoop styled system for around 2g's, or theres a gm kit with everything for 800. like the homie said he got his stuff from dirty dingo which is far less and his looks awesome


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

no one else has any info to share on their conversions??

heres a good link for torque spec info

http://www.ls1howto.com/index.php?category=1


----------



## Rage RMS

To add to this mayhem of lsx swaps, figure out what intake you're going to run so you can figure out what accessories to run as far as the location of them truck accessory brackets have the alternator positioned up high and on the driver side if you were to throw on a car intake you're going to have to go with a different water pump and alternator bracket or customize the alt bracket


----------



## Rage RMS

Ill get y'all a price on the pcms tomorrow from my supplier and see what I can get them for


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Rage RMS said:


> To add to this mayhem of lsx swaps, figure out what intake you're going to run so you can figure out what accessories to run as far as the location of them truck accessory brackets have the alternator positioned up high and on the driver side if you were to throw on a car intake you're going to have to go with a different water pump and alternator bracket or customize the alt bracket


this is true,

has anybody used this seteup in an impala? i'm hoping this would work, saves me alot of tiem from piecing stuff together. all i'd have to do is buy the vette waterpump and balancer

http://www.superchevyperformance.com/19155067_LS_Engine_Serpentine_Drive_System_p/19155067.htm


----------



## Rage RMS

64 ec style make sure you run all the accessory brackets for the same models trucks f body and vettes all have different clearances I guess you can say so that the belt lines up. I've seen people try to run an fbody water pump with truck acc. And the belt tends to slip off I believe dirty dingo sells the adapters for that to space the water pump to the correct length if you still want to run the truck setups


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Rage RMS said:


> 64 ec style make sure you run all the accessory brackets for the same models trucks f body and vettes all have different clearances I guess you can say so that the belt lines up. I've seen people try to run an fbody water pump with truck acc. And the belt tends to slip off I believe dirty dingo sells the adapters for that to space the water pump to the correct length if you still want to run the truck setups


yeah i'm going to run all vette accessories, i'm just wondering if anyone has used that kit in the link i posted in an impala yet. since i dont have any accessories yet and that kit comes with all GM corvette accessories minus the vette balancer and vette water pump. would save me alot of time from piecing shyt together


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

Rage RMS said:


> 64 ec style make sure you run all the accessory brackets for the same models trucks f body and vettes all have different clearances I guess you can say so that the belt lines up. I've seen people try to run an fbody water pump with truck acc. And the belt tends to slip off I believe dirty dingo sells the adapters for that to space the water pump to the correct length if you still want to run the truck setups


I end up just changing the pulley off the truck water pump and put on the ls1 water pump (corvette/camaro) no need to buy them adapters! While at it I polished the water pump just to clean it up a bit!


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> Harness from Techrods.PCM & cam from TPIS Brackets from Dirty DingoHeaders from SandersTB & kick down cables from Lokar. Can't remember wut else!!!


WHAT FUEL PUMP AND REGULATOR DID YOU USE ANY PICKS OF THE FUEL SYSTEM?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

6 T 4 RAG said:


> WHAT FUEL PUMP AND REGULATOR DID YOU USE ANY PICKS OF THE FUEL SYSTEM?


Is just a hi pressure aftermarket fuel pump u can buy on summit or jegs, the filter/pressure regulator is off corvette. I placed it out back near the gas tank as recomemded.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

6 T 4 RAG said:


> WHAT FUEL PUMP AND REGULATOR DID YOU USE ANY PICKS OF THE FUEL SYSTEM?


first u need to see if your running a return line fuel setup or returnless to the fuel rails up front,then buy the corvette filter/regulator and buy a/n fittings for the hoses to connect,the fuel pump can be a walbro 255h which is a high performance electric fuel pump designed to fit in most gm in-tank senders,racetronix makes a whole drop in kit

my local shop has the corvette filter/regulator on sale with all the a/n fittings with the vent option as a kit which is great cus awhile back we had to figure out which fittings we needed and had to make several runs back and forth to the store and ended up spending 50 dollars plus on just 3 fittings and now with this kit you get the whole assembly with fittings ready to install


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

another tip for you impala guys,ctsv front drive system has the best clearance for your oil pan/crossmember and the accessories have plenty of clearance...f-body and corvette have the ac comp. mounted low so make sure it will clear if not you can buy the bracket from dirty dingo or kwik performance,same thing goes for the alternator if using truck acc.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

64_EC_STYLE said:


> this is true,
> 
> has anybody used this seteup in an impala? i'm hoping this would work, saves me alot of tiem from piecing stuff together. all i'd have to do is buy the vette waterpump and balancer
> 
> http://www.superchevyperformance.com/19155067_LS_Engine_Serpentine_Drive_System_p/19155067.htm


great setup and it should clear just fine,you can get it cheaper at your local gm dealer just a heads up..i was going that route as its the best and cheapest way and ac/power steering pump all comes new but im going march setup since the price went down finally and my dealer cost makes it even more affordable,nothing like a march,billet specialties,zoops,vintage,wegner drive system


----------



## CHUCC

good info on here :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

orientalmontecarlo said:


> great setup and it should clear just fine,you can get it cheaper at your local gm dealer just a heads up..i was going that route as its the best and cheapest way and ac/power steering pump all comes new but im going march setup since the price went down finally and my dealer cost makes it even more affordable,nothing like a march,billet specialties,zoops,vintage,wegner drive system


Whats ur price on the March? I might go that route if its affordable to my budget


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Whats ur price on the March? I might go that route if its affordable to my budget


march billet then chromed runs 2800 retail, my price is just shy of 1500 but i gotta double check and make sure its for the chrome and not polished cus i dont want it to look dull and polishing that up aint no fun


----------



## MR.LAC

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

Good info...thinking about going this route in the near future


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

orientalmontecarlo said:


> first u need to see if your running a return line fuel setup or returnless to the fuel rails up front,then buy the corvette filter/regulator and buy a/n fittings for the hoses to connect,the fuel pump can be a walbro 255h which is a high performance electric fuel pump designed to fit in most gm in-tank senders,racetronix makes a whole drop in kit
> 
> my local shop has the corvette filter/regulator on sale with all the a/n fittings with the vent option as a kit which is great cus awhile back we had to figure out which fittings we needed and had to make several runs back and forth to the store and ended up spending 50 dollars plus on just 3 fittings and now with this kit you get the whole assembly with fittings ready to install


do uhave any pics/price of the fuel pump kit you are offering? so its basically a walbro external pump, vette regulator, and a/n fittings?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

anyone know anyone who used this manifoldin their impala?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

i think 1 dude has used them so far for clearance on a 60s impala,performance wise your not gonna get the same performance of a true long tube header but if clearance is an issue then this is your best bet,there is another company offering block hugger type headers for ls engines aswell


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Thanks but not really concerned with performance just the look of them


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

...


----------



## yuma64

Very Good info. I'm in first stage of this swap in my 64 so I'm going to have questions.


----------



## yuma64

Are any of you using the 500 steering box from CPP with your swap? I am wondering if there are clearance problems? And is anyone using a 700r4 or 200r4 transmission with the TP cable? I am not sure how where to locate the TP on the LS motor.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yuma64 said:


> Are any of you using the 500 steering box from CPP with your swap? I am wondering if there are clearance problems? And is anyone using a 700r4 or 200r4 transmission with the TP cable? I am not sure how where to locate the TP on the LS motor.


I plan on doing this swap really soon. I do know that you need to buy the radiator that is notched to clear the box, other than that should clear everythign else OK. oh and dont buy an 8" booster kit, it will hit the coil packs (ask me how i know lol)


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

yuma64 said:


> Are any of you using the 500 steering box from CPP with your swap? I am wondering if there are clearance problems? And is anyone using a 700r4 or 200r4 transmission with the TP cable? I am not sure how where to locate the TP on the LS motor.


your talking about the tv cable im assuming?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

yuma64 said:


> Are any of you using the 500 steering box from CPP with your swap? I am wondering if there are clearance problems? And is anyone using a 700r4 or 200r4 transmission with the TP cable? I am not sure how where to locate the TP on the LS motor.


assuming your talking about the tv cable you will need the stock throttle body from the ls engine you have and if not s and p sells a nice chrome bracket that will work as for the cable youll need the lokar cable if your staying fuel injected and make sure the geometry (adjustement)of the cable is correct or youll have idle and other problems because of it....


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

64_EC_STYLE said:


> I plan on doing this swap really soon. I do know that you need to buy the radiator that is notched to clear the box, other than that should clear everythign else OK. oh and dont buy an 8" booster kit, it will hit the coil packs (ask me how i know lol)


are you using stock location, +1 or -1 motor mounts


----------



## yuma64

64_EC_STYLE said:


> I plan on doing this swap really soon. I do know that you need to buy the radiator that is notched to clear the box, other than that should clear everythign else OK. oh and dont buy an 8" booster kit, it will hit the coil packs (ask me how i know lol)


So go with a 7" booster from cpp will work with disc brakes? And 10-4 on the notched Rad.


----------



## yuma64

orientalmontecarlo said:


> assuming your talking about the tv cable you will need the stock throttle body from the ls engine you have and if not s and p sells a nice chrome bracket that will work as for the cable youll need the lokar cable if your staying fuel injected and make sure the geometry (adjustement)of the cable is correct or youll.
> have idle and other problems because of
> it....


 Thanks for that info too. I am talking about the cable from the transmission also known as the kick down cable. I am told on these transmissions the adjustment is critical for the life of the transmission. On a Carb motor no problem but on the ls motor with the throttle cable location from the front of the motor I am unsure where this cable ties in?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

orientalmontecarlo said:


> are you using stock location, +1 or -1 motor mounts


stock location


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yuma64 said:


> So go with a 7" booster from cpp will work with disc brakes? And 10-4 on the notched Rad.


yup 7" booster

heres the rad i plan to get when i'm ready

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1959-1963-C...2016664588602946103&pid=100015&prg=1006&rk=1&


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

mid length headers from BRP Hotrods. decided to go with these because of the rear dump, mid length design with ball and socket collector. wasn't too crazy on the collector on the cast manifolds from hooker


----------



## yuma64

Very Nice!!! Motor fits Good. Keep the pics coming. Will you be able to use your e-brake with those headers? Good price on that Radiator too..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yuma64 said:


> Very Nice!!! Motor fits Good. Keep the pics coming. Will you be able to use your e-brake with those headers? Good price on that Radiator too..


i dont forsee a clearance with the e brake at all. 

i did notch my crossmember, you can see it in my build topic. but my frame was wrapped and the contours werent right which hit the pan, so thats why i had to notch it. but ive read often that several people say the f body oil pan clears, but not by much


----------



## yuma64

I am banking on the F body pan clearing my crossmember


----------



## yuma64

Another question about this swap, the guy I'm dealing with for the ls motor says the new ecu will come so I won't have to run cats or o2 sensors. I live in a smaller city with no emissions testing so will the motor run good without the sensors?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

You will still need 2 o2 sensors, one on each side The originals come with 4, 2 before and 2 after the cats. But since ur not running cats you still need 2


----------



## yuma64

My guy builds Sand cars and puts the ls motors in them without the O2 sensors.
The O2 sensors send the message to the ecu to adjust air fuel mixture, correct? Is it possible to set the new ecu up without the O2 sensors? What will happen? I mean he is doing it but fuel mileage is not a factor in the sand dunes.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yes they measure the air/fuel ratio and the pcm adjusts its accordingly.

i'm not willing to take that chance on my setup. it really doesn't make any difference $$$ if you run the o2 sensors or not so i decided to play it safe and run them


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

for sand buggys an o2 sensor is not needed ,most of the time theyre running from 3000 rpm to full throttle anyways which is why mpg isnt a concern but performance is for them.....you can run the 2 o2 sensors and not run any cats if you dont need to pass smog but if mpg is your concern then yes you will def need them,they also run better with them on FI


----------



## yuma64

Ok That makes sense. So when I get the new computer and harness Just let them know I want to run 2 o2s. Oh orientalmontecarlo the kick down cable on top of page is what I was talking about earlier. Thanks


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

yuma64 said:


> Ok That makes sense. So when I get the new computer and harness Just let them know I want to run 2 o2s. Oh orientalmontecarlo the kick down cable on top of page is what I was talking about earlier. Thanks


let them know if your running ac and if applicable electric fans,if ur using the ecm to control them


----------



## yuma64

Ok got it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

for the guys with a budget in mind, what yall think about this bracket kit from holley?

http://paceperformance.com/i-9456836-hly20-131-holley-gm-ls-a-c-p-s-alt-serp-bracket-kit.html


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

heres a pic


----------



## yuma64

That looks good if this will work with LT motor with car intake with car water pump.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yuma64 said:


> That looks good if this will work with LT motor with car intake with car water pump.


its not for an LT motor, its for LS motor with whatever setup your running


----------



## yuma64

Even out of a truck its an ls? Educate me


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

LT motors are still basically a SBC base, they came out in 93 I believe in the Camaros/firebirds blah blah blah. 

The LS based motors started in 1997 with the C5 corvette, and then later into the camaros in 98, trucks in 99. They have a hundred acronyms for them, but are still all LS based. like my motor is a LM7, meaning 5.3 liter, cast iron block, aluminum heads. I know that much from being into vettes since I was young.


Heres a good link to read through

http://www.hotrod.com/howto/113_0504_chevy_ls1_engine_basics/viewall.html


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

With the truck motors, alot of people using them in cars just use camaro oil pans, camaro intakes. all of it bolts right up. Granted there are some differences in some applications, but for the most part the 5.7 ls1, 5.3/6.0 are interchangeable just like the old school sbc, only now they are improved in horsepower and efficiency


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

@yuma64......4.8 5.3 5.7 6.0 6.2 7.0 all are lsx based engines only differences are in heads,aluminum or iron block,short or long water pump and thats about it intakes all bolt up,injectors and rails are all interchangeable except when switching from truck intake to car intake then the injectors wont plug up to the coilpacks


FYI the holley LS muscle car oil pan kit is the gm h3 hummer oil pan weve been using for years,its still cheaper to get at the dealer for me


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

orientalmontecarlo said:


> @yuma64......4.8 5.3 5.7 6.0 6.2 7.0 all are lsx based engines only differences are in heads,aluminum or iron block,short or long water pump and thats about it intakes all bolt up,injectors and rails are all interchangeable except when switching from truck intake to car intake then the injectors wont plug up to the coilpacks
> 
> 
> FYI the holley LS muscle car oil pan kit is the gm h3 hummer oil pan weve been using for years,its still cheaper to get at the dealer for me


did you ever confirm your price on the March accessory drive kit? I'm in the market for it right now


----------



## yuma64

Thank you guys for the explanations. That clears up a lot.


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

64_EC_STYLE said:


> did you ever confirm your price on the March accessory drive kit? I'm in the market for it right now


yes i did and it isnt much of a difference,after sema this year its going down since other companies are getting there ls products showcased and released,id wait if you want to save some money i also have a my machinist making one aswell,he already did sbc and bbc and is now working on the lsx platform


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

What's ur timeframe for a prototype to show us?


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

orientalmontecarlo said:


> first u need to see if your running a return line fuel setup or returnless to the fuel rails up front,then buy the corvette filter/regulator and buy a/n fittings for the hoses to connect,the fuel pump can be a walbro 255h which is a high performance electric fuel pump designed to fit in most gm in-tank senders,racetronix makes a whole drop in kit
> 
> my local shop has the corvette filter/regulator on sale with all the a/n fittings with the vent option as a kit which is great cus awhile back we had to figure out which fittings we needed and had to make several runs back and forth to the store and ended up spending 50 dollars plus on just 3 fittings and now with this kit you get the whole assembly with fittings ready to install


I can go with or with out return what is less expensive or less things to install. i would like to see some pics to get some ideas on where to mount the pump and filter it seems that there is not to much space on these impalas to mount shit. Do you have any pics or part # of the kit you are using?
Thanks


----------



## cadillac on chrome

GREAT THREAD!!!


----------



## yuma64

orientalmontecarlo said:


> @yuma64......4.8 5.3 5.7 6.0 6.2 7.0 all are lsx based engines only differences are in heads,aluminum or iron block,short or long water pump and thats about it intakes all bolt up,injectors and rails are all interchangeable except when switching from truck intake to car intake then the injectors
> wont plug up to the coilpacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI the holley LS muscle car oil pan kit is the gm h3 hummer oil pan weve been using for
> years,its still cheaper to get at the dealer for
> me


 So the h3 Hummer oil pan will clear my Impala cross member without cutting?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

From what I've read on other forums no. U need the camaro pan, and its still close. I notched my frame, and I'm glad I did


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

orientalmontecarlo said:


> @yuma64......4.8 5.3 5.7 6.0 6.2 7.0 all are lsx based engines only differences are in heads,aluminum or iron block,short or long water pump and thats about it intakes all bolt up,injectors and rails are all interchangeable except when switching from truck intake to car intake then the injectors wont plug up to the coilpacks
> 
> 
> Good info...I am in the process of getting a vortec 5.3 from a truck and was looking at switching the intake to ls1 intake with corvette fuel rail covers on my 62 impala. I want it to look like this


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

64_EC_STYLE said:


> What's ur timeframe for a prototype to show us?


hopefully by january



6 T 4 RAG said:


> I can go with or with out return what is less expensive or less things to install. i would like to see some pics to get some ideas on where to mount the pump and filter it seems that there is not to much space on these impalas to mount shit. Do you have any pics or part # of the kit you are using?
> Thanks


i have pics but not in a particular 60 s ride every application is different,you can mount the pump and FP regulator all in the rear around the tank and i dont have a part number for the kit my local supplier carries this as a package they made



yuma64 said:


> So the h3 Hummer oil pan will clear my Impala cross member without cutting?


depends on what type of mounts you use 



Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> orientalmontecarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @yuma64......4.8 5.3 5.7 6.0 6.2 7.0 all are lsx based engines only differences are in heads,aluminum or iron block,short or long water pump and thats about it intakes all bolt up,injectors and rails are all interchangeable except when switching from truck intake to car intake then the injectors wont plug up to the coilpacks
> 
> 
> Good info...I am in the process of getting a vortec 5.3 from a truck and was looking at switching the intake to ls1 intake with corvette fuel rail covers on my 62 impala. I want it to look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just need the intake with fuel rails and if you have coil packs off a truck then you will need the coil packs off a car because the plugs arent the same from what ive heard they recently released an adapter harness for this intake swap
> 
> 
> whoever needs intakes lmk theres tons of lsx intakes in stock from ls1-ls7 intakes
Click to expand...


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> orientalmontecarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @yuma64......4.8 5.3 5.7 6.0 6.2 7.0 all are lsx based engines only differences are in heads,aluminum or iron block,short or long water pump and thats about it intakes all bolt up,injectors and rails are all interchangeable except when switching from truck intake to car intake then the injectors wont plug up to the coilpacks
> 
> 
> Good info...I am in the process of getting a vortec 5.3 from a truck and was looking at switching the intake to ls1 intake with corvette fuel rail covers on my 62 impala. I want it to look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you will need a different waterpump to clear the intake if your using an lm7 truck engine
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr.Outstanding64

orientalmontecarlo said:


> hopefully by january
> 
> 
> 
> i have pics but not in a particular 60 s ride every application is different,you can mount the pump and FP regulator all in the rear around the tank and i dont have a part number for the kit my local supplier carries this as a package they made
> 
> 
> 
> depends on what type of mounts you use
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Outstanding64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you just need the intake with fuel rails and if you have coil packs off a truck then you will need the coil packs off a car because the plugs arent the same from what ive heard they recently released an adapter harness for this intake swap
> 
> 
> whoever needs intakes lmk theres tons of lsx intakes in stock from ls1-ls7 intakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the ls1 intakes running for?
Click to expand...


----------



## yuma64

64_EC_STYLE said:


> From what I've read on other forums no. U need the camaro pan, and its still close. I notched my frame, and I'm glad I did


 I thought the F body pan would fit without notching? Is this true? Or is F body a camaro? I thought it is Corvette? Or are they the same oil pan?


----------



## sj_sharx4

if anyones interested in buying ls1's out of a 1998-2000 or 2001-2002 with 4l60e complete with all belt drive accesories in tact, uncut harness with pcm and mount, transmission yoke radiator and electric fans EVERYTHING 

pm me My boy has 3 complete setups right now all under 90k miles for 2000-2500 depending on which one u want


----------



## sj_sharx4

yuma64 said:


> I thought the F body pan would fit without notching? Is this true? Or is F body a camaro? I thought it is Corvette? Or are they the same oil pan?


Vette=y-body 
firebird and camaro=f body

I just ran into the same problem yesterday with 2002 ls1 out of A camaro. it doesnt barely rub it hits.have to notch it the whole 8" wide x 2"tall but crossmember is boxed top and back side


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yuma64 said:


> I thought the F body pan would fit without notching? Is this true? Or is F body a camaro? I thought it is Corvette? Or are they the same oil pan?


the homie above spelled it out for ya  the vette pan is different than the camaro/firebird (f body). If youre going to run a wrapped frame, you might as well notch for the added clearance since youre cutting/welding anyways. IF youre going to be running a stock frame, I suggest running the mounts from S&P. its still close from everyone ive read, but it does clear without cutting the stock crossmember.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sj_sharx4 said:


> if anyones interested in buying ls1's out of a 1998-2000 or 2001-2002 with 4l60e complete with all belt drive accesories in tact, uncut harness with pcm and mount, transmission yoke radiator and electric fans EVERYTHING
> 
> pm me My boy has 3 complete setups right now all under 90k miles for 2000-2500 depending on which one u want


where is he at, any 6.0's?


----------



## ramiro6687

I just picked up a few LS motors, all out of trucks, But I keep hearing about people having issues with the oil pans, Has anyone found one that will fit the frame with out notching it? Is this where the adjustable motor plates come into play? If so I think that would be a much cheaper fix than notching the frame? Anyone have any info on how much clearance is needed?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

read the last fews posts bro.


----------



## ramiro6687

64_EC_STYLE said:


> read the last fews posts bro.


I know i've been reading them but everyone seems to say something different, all I've got right now are the engine and tranny so I just want to be sure I buy the right stuff. I guess I'll go with the Hummer pan and give it a shot. Thanks.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

ramiro6687 said:


> I know i've been reading them but everyone seems to say something different, all I've got right now are the engine and tranny so I just want to be sure I buy the right stuff. I guess I'll go with the Hummer pan and give it a shot. Thanks.


i wouldn't do that. Go with the camaro pan, S&P or BRP mount kit you'll be fine.

take a look at this link. shows all of the pans in one. you can see the camaro pan is 1 3/8" up front which gives the much needed clearance for the crossmember.

http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f213/ls-engine-oil-pans-all-of-them-324366/


----------



## ramiro6687

64_EC_STYLE said:


> i wouldn't do that. Go with the camaro pan, S&P or BRP mount kit you'll be fine.
> 
> take a look at this link. shows all of the pans in one. you can see the camaro pan is 1 3/8" up front which gives the much needed clearance for the crossmember.
> 
> http://www.s10forum.com/forum/f213/ls-engine-oil-pans-all-of-them-324366/


Thanks.


----------



## yuma64

Anyone hitting Pomona swapmeet this Sunday?


----------



## yuma64

Wow Pomona was a kool. Highly recommended it.


----------



## Mack10

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

64_EC_STYLE said:


> heres a pic



just ordered the holley kit, but for Sanden ac compressor. I went this way because it is the best looking that fits in my budget and retains a stock appearance. will take a couple weeks to ship, for some reason holley keeps the brackets for the R4 on hand but not for Sanden. what is good is you can run the 2010 and up camaro water pump without using the water pump spacers if you're running a truck balancer like I am.
Will post when I get them mounted


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> orientalmontecarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> @yuma64......4.8 5.3 5.7 6.0 6.2 7.0 all are lsx based engines only differences are in heads,aluminum or iron block,short or long water pump and thats about it intakes all bolt up,injectors and rails are all interchangeable except when switching from truck intake to car intake then the injectors wont plug up to the coilpacks
> 
> 
> Good info...I am in the process of getting a vortec 5.3 from a truck and was looking at switching the intake to ls1 intake with corvette fuel rail covers on my 62 impala. I want it to look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post pics of your build
Click to expand...


----------



## LowRollinJosh

looking damn good!! love the orange painted ls engine. you dont happen to know anyone with the edelbrock intake or msd box/harness to do a carb setup on one of these do you? if you have any leads, pm me homie


----------



## creamed12

Hello I have been following on this site and getting some very useful info. I thought I'd share these brackets for truck accessory drives. This is a cheap alternative for those who already have the truck accessories and want to use the car intake. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Truck-SUV-C...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35c0fe23de


----------



## creamed12

This is my engine, I have been at it for a while. Still waiting on parts.













I previously had a 98 Vortec 5.7 in the car but I want the Vette look. It has all digital dash, ac controls and air ride controls. Push button start, train horns, power windows and seats, shaved doors and flame throwers. I had a lot of custom fiberglass, I scrapped it all and decided to start new. If anyone wants to see any of the pics, I will be more than happy to post them.


----------



## sickthree

creamed12 said:


> This is my engine, I have been at it for a while. Still waiting on parts.
> View attachment 567425
> View attachment 567426
> 
> I previously had a 98 Vortec 5.7 in the car but I want the Vette look. It has all digital dash, ac controls and air ride controls. Push button start, train horns, power windows and seats, shaved doors and flame throwers. I had a lot of custom fiberglass, I scrapped it all and decided to start new. If anyone wants to see any of the pics, I will be more than happy to post them.



Post them pics


----------



## yuma64

Please post them.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

got everything mounted, just waiting on the GMPP kit now for all of the accessories










I used the ls1 camaro water pump with the dirty dingo spacers to use with the truck assecories. next time if i use the truck i'll just use the 2010 camaro water pump instead of buying the spacers.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

LowRollinJosh said:


> looking damn good!! love the orange painted ls engine. you dont happen to know anyone with the edelbrock intake or msd box/harness to do a carb setup on one of these do you? if you have any leads, pm me homie


Thanks homie  I dont know anyone, but I have seen several guys online use it, haven't really read any problems with it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

creamed12 said:


> This is my engine, I have been at it for a while. Still waiting on parts.
> View attachment 567425
> View attachment 567426
> 
> I previously had a 98 Vortec 5.7 in the car but I want the Vette look. It has all digital dash, ac controls and air ride controls. Push button start, train horns, power windows and seats, shaved doors and flame throwers. I had a lot of custom fiberglass, I scrapped it all and decided to start new. If anyone wants to see any of the pics, I will be more than happy to post them.




x3 pelase post, especially the push button start. I was thinking about htat but never heard any feedback on the reliability of the aftermarket systems 

What injectors/rail are you using? this is my next step


----------



## creamed12

This is a picture of the inside, it was done quickly and I was not happy with it. I took it all out and going with something different.


----------



## creamed12

I took this picture of my engine today.


----------



## BIGTONY

Good topic


----------



## creamed12

Showing off at a show.


----------



## sickthree

creamed12 said:


> This is a picture of the inside, it was done quickly and I was not happy with it. I took it all out and going with something different.
> View attachment 568180


Hows your autopilot treat you? I have the same digital air management system and it is junk. Gonna pull it out and got to basic analog system.


----------



## yuma64

creamed12 said:


> View attachment 571075
> Showing off at a show.


Lol damn... you can roast marshmallows on the fly. Kool car


----------



## yuma64

Looking Good EC. With the 2010 camaro water pump u don't need the spacers to work w the truck accessories?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yuma64 said:


> Looking Good EC. With the 2010 camaro water pump u don't need the spacers to work w the truck accessories?


Thanks homie  

Not with this Holley kit, check out the fitment guide http://www.holley.com/data/Products/Technical/199R10607rev2.pdf i'm not sure about other setups, but the answer is probably yes. 

The truck water pump and 2010 and up Camaro water pump use the same spacer kit. But I used a 98-02 camaro water pump then the dirty dingo spacers to use the truck accessories. Next time I use the truck stuff I'll just run the 2010 and up Camaro water pump. Live and learn :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

GMPP KIT CAME IN, AND MOUNTED EVERYTHING TONITE. I DIDNT GET THE KIT WITH THE AC COMPRESSOR BECAUSE IT COMES WITH THE VINTAGE AIR KIT


----------



## yuma64

Looking real good!!!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

:inout:


----------



## yuma64

The return line for the fuel does it come off of the fuel rail or? I'm running lines while I have the body off so do I need to run fuel supply and return to motor compartment and if so should the return line be smaller diameter? I'm running 1/2 stainless for supply can I run 3/8 return?


----------



## LowRollinJosh

64_EC_STYLE said:


> GMPP KIT CAME IN, AND MOUNTED EVERYTHING TONITE. I DIDNT GET THE KIT WITH THE AC COMPRESSOR BECAUSE IT COMES WITH THE VINTAGE AIR KIT


i just cant quit looking at this picture. i love it man! almost makes me want to go this route in my 59... any of you homies doing the ls engines have any of this stuff laying around? Starter, idler wheel assembly (truck), truck oil pan, oil fill cap for valve cover, map sensor, and one coil pack? i bought a 5.3 from a wrecked suburban that needs this stuff. TTT for a BADASS 63...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Thanks homie, heres an update!


----------



## yuma64

Wow That is turning out NICE!!!! not a bunch of cheap crome accessories and looks factory. Nice job


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

A few touches of cheap shinny accessories...


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> A few touches of cheap shinny accessories...


i think it looks good :dunno: where did you get your fuel rail?


----------



## yuma64

Lol no no Cali your ls looks great too I am referring to a cromed out SBC. To much work keeping it shiny. I really like the factory look. Everyone have a safe and Merry Christmas


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

64_EC_STYLE said:


> i think it looks good :dunno: where did you get your fuel rail?


eBay aftermarket ones... 


yuma64 said:


> Lol no no Cali your ls looks great too I am referring to a cromed out SBC. To much work keeping it shiny. I really like the factory look. Everyone have a safe and Merry Christmas


Lol... I ain't tripping... :thumbsup:


----------



## tko_818

Whats everyone doing for Rear ends? stock impala rears ok?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I've got a 9" ford in mine, wasn't planned though, came with the car when I bought it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Are you guys using the 36" or 48" Lokar throttle cable?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Are you guys using the 36" or 48" Lokar throttle cable?



which gas pedal are u running? u can always cut it down to right length...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

im gonna run the lokar camaro gas pedal  I'm guessing 36" i pulled a tape fromt eh throttle body to the gas pedal opening on the firewall it was around 30" or so


----------



## DJ63

Question, on these engine swaps, do you need to get the gas pedal from the donor car or can you use the og Impala one? Looking at maybe getting a vette LS1for my 63.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

DJ63 said:


> Question, on these engine swaps, do you need to get the gas pedal from the donor car or can you use the og Impala one? Looking at maybe getting a vette LS1for my 63.


Depends, some throttle bodies are drive by cable you need a pedal like Lokar that uses a cable from the pedal to the throttle body. The others u do need the gas pedal if it's drive by wire, the computer controls the throttle body from the position of the gas pedal


----------



## king debo

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Depends, some throttle bodies are drive by cable you need a pedal like Lokar that uses a cable from the pedal to the throttle body. The others u do need the gas pedal if it's drive by wire, the computer controls the throttle body from the position of the gas pedal



Lokar makes a drive by wire pedal.


----------



## DJ63

Just got me an LS1 out of a 2002 Vett. Hope this fits.


----------



## yuma64

SWEET!!!


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

so can these be ran without a fuel return line or is it needed


----------



## yuma64

Good question and what side of motor does fuel line run to?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

jtheshowstoppper said:


> so can these be ran without a fuel return line or is it needed


You can use the corvette style filter that has regulator in it and mount it back by the gas and u wont have to run it all the way from the motor



yuma64 said:


> Good question and what side of motor does fuel line run to?


Depends on the fuel rail. Some r on the drivers side, some passenger, aftermarket ones some are on the back side


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

DJ63 said:


> Just got me an LS1 out of a 2002 Vett. Hope this fits.



Nice!!! Should mone really nice down the road!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

king debo said:


> Lokar makes a drive by wire pedal.


:h5:


----------



## yuma64

64_EC_STYLE said:


> You can use the corvette style filter that has regulator in it and mount it back by the gas and u wont have to run it all the way from the motor
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on the fuel rail. Some r on the drivers side, some passenger, aftermarket ones some are on the back side


 ok kool I found a company that will build a tank that fits rite in the Impala and they baffle it and install the pump in the tank. If I go this route I won't need a return line? Or would it be smart to tee off somewhere in on the line to keep the fuel circulating?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I'm not 100% sure on that. But if it we me I would think you still need to run the filter/regulator because o me th only difference is the pump is internal instead of external


----------



## yuma64

64_EC_STYLE said:


> I'm not 100% sure on that. But if it we me I would think you still need to run the filter/regulator because o me th only difference is the pump is internal instead of external


 Ok yeah rite, the best one to use?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yuma64 said:


> Ok yeah rite, the best one to use?


I dont have experience with all the different manufacturers out there, but its basically a C5 97-04 fuel filter/regulator. 

But i'm goign to buy mine in a kit so i dont have to make 100 trips to the auto store. heres where I plan on buying mine from PSI, theyve had most everything for my swap with quality looking products and fast service and tech help too.

http://secure.ultracart.com/catalog/PSI/ACCESSORIES/Fuel-Pump-Kits/


----------



## yuma64

64_EC_STYLE said:


> I dont have experience with all the different manufacturers out there, but its basically a C5 97-04 fuel filter/regulator.
> 
> But i'm goign to buy mine in a kit so i dont have to make 100 trips to the auto store. heres where I plan on buying mine from PSI, theyve had most everything for my swap with quality looking products and fast service and tech help too.
> 
> http://secure.ultracart.com/catalog/PSI/
> ACCESSORIES/Fuel-Pump-Kits/


 Ok thanks, looks like a good website with good products. What motor mounts did you go with?


----------



## Skim

good topic. heres the 5.7 Im running with 4L60e from Street & Performance.






































heres without the covers, Im having them patterned out right now


Im running a ford 9" rear end and the lokar pedal - camaro / GTO pan etc


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yuma64 said:


> Ok thanks, looks like a good website with good products. What motor mounts did you go with?


I used speedway motors mounts stock location. but if I had to do it again from my own experience I would use BRP hot rods or Street and Performance.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> good topic. heres the 5.7 Im running with 4L60e from Street & Performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres without the covers, Im having them patterned out right now
> 
> 
> Im running a ford 9" rear end and the lokar pedal - camaro / GTO pan etc


Big baller! Lol

What kind of intake and fuel rail is that? Because my stok ls1 intake Fuel rail hits my #5 coil pack.


----------



## yuma64

Big baller X2.... Wow


----------



## Skim

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Big baller! Lol
> 
> What kind of intake and fuel rail is that? Because my stok ls1 intake Fuel rail hits my #5 coil pack.


hit up mark at street & performance. They have the rails that clear all the packs

http://www.hotrodlane.cc/


----------



## Skim

heres a good read with pics of the install in a 60 

http://www.hotrodlane.cc/PDFFILES/60biscayne.pdf


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> heres a good read with pics of the install in a 60
> 
> http://www.hotrodlane.cc/PDFFILES/60biscayne.pdf


I've read that but it wasn't really elaborate on a couple things, but I learned a lot from it  check you PM I need some bumpers chromed!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Skim said:


> hit up mark at street & performance. They have the rails that clear all the packs
> 
> http://www.hotrodlane.cc/



Thanks :h5: I wanted to keep the stock looking fuel rail cuz that's the look I'm going for. But. Need that thermostat Housing like u got there too, gonna hit them up Monday


----------



## Skim




----------



## yuma64

Where are the brake boosters?


----------



## Skim

yuma64 said:


> Where are the brake boosters?


we run the smaller electric brake boosters. on the blue 58 its tucked away to the right of the wheelwell on the firewall out of plain sight. Mine is behind the radiator support but I plan on relocating it to the same spot as Dre did on that blue 58


----------



## DJ63

Do you have a pic of that. I'm looking for ideas for mine as well



Skim said:


> we run the smaller electric brake boosters. on the blue 58 its tucked away to the right of the wheelwell on the firewall out of plain sight. Mine is behind the radiator support but I plan on relocating it to the same spot as Dre did on that blue 58


----------



## yuma64

Skim said:


> we run the smaller electric brake boosters. on the blue 58 its tucked away to the right of the wheelwell on the firewall out of plain sight. Mine is behind the radiator support but I plan on relocating it to the same spot as Dre did on that blue 58


Oh ok, That looks really clean! Who sells it? And what size of booster does it compare with?


----------



## DJ63

Question on the motor mounts. What's the purpose of going with mounths that are -1? Is it to clear the radiator? Using the -1 mounts is there any issues wth the engine block tranny hitting the firewall? Whats the best set of mounts to go with?


----------



## WstSideLincoln

lookin good D


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

WstSideLincoln said:


> lookin good D


Thanks homie,

we need to slap one in your 4 :biggrin:


----------



## yuma64

Is there a special bracket or can you hoist an LS motor like a SBC with exhaust bolts ? Wasn't sure per the aluminum heads


----------



## yuma64

Anyone?


----------



## Impslap

Skim said:


> good topic. heres the 5.7 Im running with 4L60e from Street & Performance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres without the covers, Im having them patterned out right now
> 
> 
> Im running a ford 9" rear end and the lokar pedal - camaro / GTO pan etc


Is the tranny polished or chrome? Did you polish the LS block?


----------



## Skim

Impslap said:


> Is the tranny polished or chrome? Did you polish the LS block?


tranny polished, tailshaft chromed and block and heads fully polished


----------



## yuma64

Nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

yuma64 said:


> Anyone?


Yeah I saw one on eBay, but u have to take the intake off


----------



## Hydrohype

Im not getting it all, but Im taking notes like a sumabitch !


----------



## Emailad4me773

:thumbsup:


----------



## yuma64

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Yeah I saw one on eBay, but u have to take the intake off


 Ok Thanks I'll check into it.


----------



## Emailad4me773

TTT


----------



## creamed12

Still working on my project. Finally got the LS1 in the car! Waiting on a few parts to complete the engine.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA

creamed12 said:


> Still working on my project. Finally got the LS1 in the car! Waiting on a few parts to complete the engine.
> View attachment 630687
> View attachment 630688


Looks good! 

Wuts them steel breaded hoses going from front to back on top of the fuel rails? 
Is that them cooling lines that connect from head to head? 
Just wondering!


----------



## Emailad4me773

x63


----------



## DJ63

Very nice. What motor mounts did you go with, what's the offset(stock location, -+ 1 inch? What tranny are you using?


creamed12 said:


> Still working on my project. Finally got the LS1 in the car! Waiting on a few parts to complete the engine.
> View attachment 630687
> View attachment 630688


----------



## creamed12

DJ63 said:


> Very nice. What motor mounts did you go with, what's the offset(stock location, -+ 1 inch? What tranny are you using?


I used some I found on Ebay. Knowing what I do now, spend a lil more and get some that are proven. I had to move the frame mounts and have 3/4" added to the height to clear the oil pan. I originally had a 98 Tahoe 5.7 with a 4L60 tranny, I kept the 4L60. I went 1'-


----------



## Detour64

TTT


----------



## yuma64

creamed12 said:


> View attachment 632173
> View attachment 632174
> 
> I used some I found on Ebay. Knowing what I do now, spend a lil more and get some that are proven. I had to move the frame mounts and have 3/4" added to the height to clear the oil pan. I originally had a 98 Tahoe 5.7
> with a 4L60 tranny, I kept the 4L60. I went 1'-


 Very Nice!!! Share a little on your swap? Oil pan, accessories brackets, anything and everything you can share will help us. Looks Nice in There.


----------



## yuma64

TTT


----------



## MR. RAG9

TO-THE-TOP! for a interesting topic!


----------



## creamed12

I got everything up and running, finally got the air ride system installed. I changed from the Autopilot system to th Smartride Air Ride system. Now I dont have any brakes! From what I read, I may not be getting enough vacuum. Does ANYONE know what I can do to resolve this? I have read about hydroboost systems and electric vacuum pumps, nothing is concrete. Any advise is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

What is everyone doing for the power steering pump (Stock)? Is there a steel braided hose kit?


----------



## creamed12

I have been banging out problem after problem, and I am still working through them. I finally figured out the problems with the brakes, had a bad coil pack, flimsy water neck on my top notch (new) radiator, air leaks, and a few more other issues, i finally got to the point to drive.


----------



## creamed12

I used the CPP 600 series gear box. Works great, I used the hose that came with it.


----------



## yuma64

600 or 500 gear box?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

500, bolts tright to the frame no extra bracket


----------



## sickthree

When searching for headers for the swap are you looking for ls1 specific headers or will any headers work? I have ceramic coated long tube headers on my 406 sbc that are in the car right now and want to know if I can still use those.


----------



## sickthree

Is the corvette pedal mandatory for the swap?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sickthree said:


> When searching for headers for the swap are you looking for ls1 specific headers or will any headers work? I have ceramic coated long tube headers on my 406 sbc that are in the car right now and want to know if I can still use those.


No they have to be for lsx engine. the exhaust pattern is different from Gen I SBC's



sickthree said:


> Is the corvette pedal mandatory for the swap?


Something has to be done with the gas pedal. Lokar sells the pedal that adapt with drive by cable or drive by wire. If you want it to look stock you will have to do a little mods to make it work but it can be done


----------



## sickthree

64_EC_STYLE said:


> No they have to be for lsx engine. the exhaust pattern is different from Gen I SBC's
> 
> 
> 
> Something has to be done with the gas pedal. Lokar sells the pedal that adapt with drive by cable or drive by wire. If you want it to look stock you will have to do a little mods to make it work but it can be done


 Do you know what the part number is for the Lokar pedal. Thanks


----------



## 74impala0n666z

what about the gas tanks on these old cars? do i need one from a later efi vehicle or can i use mine with ext pump and corv filt/reg?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sickthree said:


> Do you know what the part number is for the Lokar pedal. Thanks


Not off top of my head, I will look it up I have the info saved


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

74impala0n666z said:


> what about the gas tanks on these old cars? do i need one from a later efi vehicle or can i use mine with ext pump and corv filt/reg?


Use yours with external pump and corvette filter

Here's what I bought, just haven't installed it yet I need to hurry and do this so I can fire it up and check it all out before paint!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LS1-Tra...Parts_Accessories&hash=item58a16d7279&vxp=mtr


----------



## str8 klwnn

Hey whats crackin 64 ec .. Can u give me some details on the oil pan part of ur swap im about to do my swap and i heard hummer h3 oil pan hangs to low and the camaro oil pan hit the cross member. Anyone else have pics or details ????? Thanks i have 63 by the way and installin a 03 5.3l motor


----------



## str8 klwnn

74impala0n666z said:


> what about the gas tanks on these old cars? do i need one from a later efi vehicle or can i use mine with ext pump and corv filt/reg?


Buy the fuel sending unit for a impala 409 it has a return line aleady no need for gas tank update


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

74impala0n666z said:


> what about the gas tanks on these old cars? do i need one from a later efi vehicle or can i use mine with ext pump and corv filt/reg?





64_EC_STYLE said:


> Use yours with external pump and corvette filter
> 
> Here's what I bought, just haven't installed it yet I need to hurry and do this so I can fire it up and check it all out before paint!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-LS1-Tra...Parts_Accessories&hash=item58a16d7279&vxp=mtr


http://www.ebay.com/itm/221267967551?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

All u have to do is is get the vette filter/regulator. Don't need to use the stock tank and 409 filter. I just bought it after looking at the msd fuel pump kit that I just bought trying to mount everything under the car and figure out the fittings and blah blah blah. NOt a total loss because it did come with the corvette filter and an fittings i needed, just an extra fuel pump laying around. 

I like this because it goes with my "stock" appearance theme, but is still functional for fuel injection and looks like something that would have came on a fuel injected impala in 1963. I'll let y'all know how it how well it works or not.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

str8 klwnn said:


> Hey whats crackin 64 ec .. Can u give me some details on the oil pan part of ur swap im about to do my swap and i heard hummer h3 oil pan hangs to low and the camaro oil pan hit the cross member. Anyone else have pics or details ????? Thanks i have 63 by the way and installin a 03 5.3l motor


Not being an ass, but read the first page I have a link and part numbers posted. Keep in mind I did notch my frame!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Tank came in, nice quality tank. Has a silver painted finish


----------



## 6 T 4 RAG

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Tank came in, nice quality tank. Has a silver painted finish



Nice


----------



## pink63impala

So round about figure,what did it cost to do the swap


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

for me around 5500 after motor, tranny, harness, ecu, headers, ls1 intake, oil pan, complete new front accessory drive, fuel tank, Vintage AC(not needed for swap). This is just parts cuz i do the work myself, could be more expensive if you have to pay someone to do it ( I know you do your own work tho just saying for others reading)


----------



## pink63impala

So,without reading thru 10 pages..if I got an engine/trans from a truck like a 5.3 ,complete. What will I need to install it,just the plain basics as far as wiring ,pumps,lines ect.been thinkin of a swap just wanna line all the apples up first an see what ill need$


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

pink63impala said:


> So,without reading thru 10 pages..if I got an engine/trans from a truck like a 5.3 ,complete. What will I need to install it,just the plain basics as far as wiring ,pumps,lines ect.been thinkin of a swap just wanna line all the apples up first an see what ill need$


Camaro oil pan, camaro intake with injectors, harness and ECM from psi, o2 sensors, conversion motor mounts, overdrive tranny xmember, dirty dingo brackets to work with truck accessories, fuel tank like I just bought, crvette filter/regulator, Electric fans. 

This would get u started and a motor sitting in the car almost ready to fire.


----------



## sickthree

http://www.tanksinc.com/index.cfm/p...egory_id=144/home_id=143/mode=prod/prd409.htm


----------



## pink63impala

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Camaro oil pan, camaro intake with injectors, harness and ECM from psi, o2 sensors, conversion motor mounts, overdrive tranny xmember, dirty dingo brackets to work with truck accessories, fuel tank like I just bought, crvette filter/regulator, Electric fans.
> This would get u started and a motor sitting in the car almost ready to fire.


thanx,do u have to use the camaro intake and inj or can u use the truck setup? I see a few 5.3 on craigslist for 550$


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

pink63impala said:


> thanx,do u have to use the camaro intake and inj or can u use the truck setup? I see a few 5.3 on craigslist for 550$


Looks horrible. I'm not sure if it would fit under the hood


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sickthree said:


> http://www.tanksinc.com/index.cfm/p...egory_id=144/home_id=143/mode=prod/prd409.htm


Yes that's the same one I just bought, eBay link with pump and sending unit a few posts up


----------



## pink63impala

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Looks horrible. I'm not sure if it would fit under the hood


Ok thx


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Tank assembled


















Need to rotate the pump it sits directly in front of the strap location










Gonna mount the filter/regulator right inside frame rail close to the tank


----------



## warning

Damn that's clean.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

thanks :h5:


----------



## KERRBSS

Good info in here. I just picked up a 4.8 from a 2004 silverado.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

A COUPLE OF HOMIES HAVE ASKED FOR COMPLETE LISTS WITHOUT READING THROUGH 10 PAGES. SO HERES A LIST OF WHAT I HAVE DONE ON MY CONVERSION. KEEP IN MIND THERE ARE SEVERAL WAYS TO DO THIS SWAP, SOME MORE EXPENSIVE AND SOME LESS. BUT THIS IS WHAT I DID


HERES A QUICK RUN DOWN OF WHAT I'VE BEEN KEEPING TRACK OF THAT I USED ON MY CONVERSION. KEEO IN MIND I BOUGHT THE MSD FUEL PUMP KIT BEFORE I BOUGHT THE EFI TANK. SO YOU CAN GO EITHER ROUTE. BUT IF YOU BUY THE EFI TANK, ALL YOU NEED IS THE CORVETTE FILTER/REGULATOR. I HAVE AN EXTERNAL WALBORO FUEL PUMP FOR THIS SWAP IF ANYONE WANTS IT. $100 SHIPPED. THERES ALSO OTHER BRACKET OPTIONS IF YOU HAVE THE ACCESSORIES ALREADY. I DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING. SO THERES OPTIONS TO SAVE SOME $$$ IF YOU HAVE THE ACCY'S ALREADY


*PART*
*DESCRIPTION*
*COST*
*RESOURCE*
TRANSMISSION
4L65E
$500.00
SOME GUY IN MD
MOTOR
5.3 LM7
$800.00
MAC 
MOTOR MOUNT ADAPTER
LS MOUNTS
$100.00
SPEEDWAY MOTORS
MOTOR MOUNTS
ENERGY
$80.00
ADVANCED AUTO
INTAKE
LS1 CAMARO
$40.00
VINCE MCALLISTER
ENGINE PAINT
SPRAY MAX PAINT
$50.00
STAPLES AUTOMOTIVE
TRANNY X MEMBER
4L65E S&P
$160.00
http://WWW.HOTRODLANE.CC
OIL PAN KIT
CAMARO
$270.00
WWW.SUPERCHEVYPERFORMANCE.COM
ECU
ECU
$200.00
WWW.PSICONVERSION.COM
WIRE HARNESS
WIRE HARNESS
$500.00
WWW.PSICONVERSION.COM
HOLLEY ACC BRACKETS
HOLLEY 20-132 WITH SPACERS 21-3
$350.00
JEGS
STARTER
TOUGH ONE
$200.00
ADVANCED AUTO
EFI TANK
TANK
$480.00
TANKS INC
MISC AN6 FITTINGS HOSES
$400.00
AED
TRANNY COOLER
$60.00
PERFORMANCE DYNAMICS
FUEL PUMP/REGULATOR
MSD PUMP AND REGULATOR W/ FITTINGS
$180.00
SPEEDWAY MOTORS
ACCESSORY DRIVE
ALT/PS PUMP, ETC
$800.00
WWW.SUPERCHEVYPERFORMANCE.COM
HEADERS
$500.00
BRP HOTRODS
WATER PUMP
CAMARO
$120.00
ADVANCED AUTO
FUEL RAIL
$150.00
EBAY
500 STEERING BOX
$380.00
CPP
RADIATOR
$300.00
EBAY
VINTAGE AC
AC KIT
1250
VINTAGE AC
TOTAL
$7,870.00


----------



## dcntone

64_EC_STYLE said:


> A COUPLE OF HOMIES HAVE ASKED FOR COMPLETE LISTS WITHOUT READING THROUGH 10 PAGES. SO HERES A LIST OF WHAT I HAVE DONE ON MY CONVERSION. KEEP IN MIND THERE ARE SEVERAL WAYS TO DO THIS SWAP, SOME MORE EXPENSIVE AND SOME LESS. BUT THIS IS WHAT I DID
> 
> 
> HERES A QUICK RUN DOWN OF WHAT I'VE BEEN KEEPING TRACK OF THAT I USED ON MY CONVERSION. KEEO IN MIND I BOUGHT THE MSD FUEL PUMP KIT BEFORE I BOUGHT THE EFI TANK. SO YOU CAN GO EITHER ROUTE. BUT IF YOU BUY THE EFI TANK, ALL YOU NEED IS THE CORVETTE FILTER/REGULATOR. I HAVE AN EXTERNAL WALBORO FUEL PUMP FOR THIS SWAP IF ANYONE WANTS IT. $100 SHIPPED. THERES ALSO OTHER BRACKET OPTIONS IF YOU HAVE THE ACCESSORIES ALREADY. I DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING. SO THERES OPTIONS TO SAVE SOME $$$ IF YOU HAVE THE ACCY'S ALREADY
> 
> 
> *PART*
> *DESCRIPTION*
> *COST*
> *RESOURCE*
> TRANSMISSION
> 4L65E
> $500.00
> SOME GUY IN MD
> MOTOR
> 5.3 LM7
> $800.00
> MAC
> MOTOR MOUNT ADAPTER
> LS MOUNTS
> $100.00
> SPEEDWAY MOTORS
> MOTOR MOUNTS
> ENERGY
> $80.00
> ADVANCED AUTO
> INTAKE
> LS1 CAMARO
> $40.00
> VINCE MCALLISTER
> ENGINE PAINT
> SPRAY MAX PAINT
> $50.00
> STAPLES AUTOMOTIVE
> TRANNY X MEMBER
> 4L65E S&P
> $160.00
> http://WWW.HOTRODLANE.CC
> OIL PAN KIT
> CAMARO
> $270.00
> WWW.SUPERCHEVYPERFORMANCE.COM
> ECU
> ECU
> $200.00
> WWW.PSICONVERSION.COM
> WIRE HARNESS
> WIRE HARNESS
> $500.00
> WWW.PSICONVERSION.COM
> HOLLEY ACC BRACKETS
> HOLLEY 20-132 WITH SPACERS 21-3
> $350.00
> JEGS
> STARTER
> TOUGH ONE
> $200.00
> ADVANCED AUTO
> EFI TANK
> TANK
> $480.00
> TANKS INC
> MISC AN6 FITTINGS HOSES
> $400.00
> AED
> TRANNY COOLER
> $60.00
> PERFORMANCE DYNAMICS
> FUEL PUMP/REGULATOR
> MSD PUMP AND REGULATOR W/ FITTINGS
> $180.00
> SPEEDWAY MOTORS
> ACCESSORY DRIVE
> ALT/PS PUMP, ETC
> $800.00
> WWW.SUPERCHEVYPERFORMANCE.COM
> HEADERS
> $500.00
> BRP HOTRODS
> WATER PUMP
> CAMARO
> $120.00
> ADVANCED AUTO
> FUEL RAIL
> $150.00
> EBAY
> 500 STEERING BOX
> $380.00
> CPP
> RADIATOR
> $300.00
> EBAY
> VINTAGE AC
> AC KIT
> 1250
> VINTAGE AC
> TOTAL
> $7,870.00


great info...cant wait to see pics


----------



## dcntone

did u install the vintage air yourself? if so was it hard...how long it take? if not how much they charge for install


64_EC_STYLE said:


> A COUPLE OF HOMIES HAVE ASKED FOR COMPLETE LISTS WITHOUT READING THROUGH 10 PAGES. SO HERES A LIST OF WHAT I HAVE DONE ON MY CONVERSION. KEEP IN MIND THERE ARE SEVERAL WAYS TO DO THIS SWAP, SOME MORE EXPENSIVE AND SOME LESS. BUT THIS IS WHAT I DID
> 
> 
> HERES A QUICK RUN DOWN OF WHAT I'VE BEEN KEEPING TRACK OF THAT I USED ON MY CONVERSION. KEEO IN MIND I BOUGHT THE MSD FUEL PUMP KIT BEFORE I BOUGHT THE EFI TANK. SO YOU CAN GO EITHER ROUTE. BUT IF YOU BUY THE EFI TANK, ALL YOU NEED IS THE CORVETTE FILTER/REGULATOR. I HAVE AN EXTERNAL WALBORO FUEL PUMP FOR THIS SWAP IF ANYONE WANTS IT. $100 SHIPPED. THERES ALSO OTHER BRACKET OPTIONS IF YOU HAVE THE ACCESSORIES ALREADY. I DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING. SO THERES OPTIONS TO SAVE SOME $$$ IF YOU HAVE THE ACCY'S ALREADY
> 
> 
> *PART*
> *DESCRIPTION*
> *COST*
> *RESOURCE*
> TRANSMISSION
> 4L65E
> $500.00
> SOME GUY IN MD
> MOTOR
> 5.3 LM7
> $800.00
> MAC
> MOTOR MOUNT ADAPTER
> LS MOUNTS
> $100.00
> SPEEDWAY MOTORS
> MOTOR MOUNTS
> ENERGY
> $80.00
> ADVANCED AUTO
> INTAKE
> LS1 CAMARO
> $40.00
> VINCE MCALLISTER
> ENGINE PAINT
> SPRAY MAX PAINT
> $50.00
> STAPLES AUTOMOTIVE
> TRANNY X MEMBER
> 4L65E S&P
> $160.00
> http://WWW.HOTRODLANE.CC
> OIL PAN KIT
> CAMARO
> $270.00
> WWW.SUPERCHEVYPERFORMANCE.COM
> ECU
> ECU
> $200.00
> WWW.PSICONVERSION.COM
> WIRE HARNESS
> WIRE HARNESS
> $500.00
> WWW.PSICONVERSION.COM
> HOLLEY ACC BRACKETS
> HOLLEY 20-132 WITH SPACERS 21-3
> $350.00
> JEGS
> STARTER
> TOUGH ONE
> $200.00
> ADVANCED AUTO
> EFI TANK
> TANK
> $480.00
> TANKS INC
> MISC AN6 FITTINGS HOSES
> $400.00
> AED
> TRANNY COOLER
> $60.00
> PERFORMANCE DYNAMICS
> FUEL PUMP/REGULATOR
> MSD PUMP AND REGULATOR W/ FITTINGS
> $180.00
> SPEEDWAY MOTORS
> ACCESSORY DRIVE
> ALT/PS PUMP, ETC
> $800.00
> WWW.SUPERCHEVYPERFORMANCE.COM
> HEADERS
> $500.00
> BRP HOTRODS
> WATER PUMP
> CAMARO
> $120.00
> ADVANCED AUTO
> FUEL RAIL
> $150.00
> EBAY
> 500 STEERING BOX
> $380.00
> CPP
> RADIATOR
> $300.00
> EBAY
> VINTAGE AC
> AC KIT
> 1250
> VINTAGE AC
> TOTAL
> $7,870.00


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

dcntone said:


> did u install the vintage air yourself? if so was it hard...how long it take? if not how much they charge for install


Yes i did it myself. haven't powered up the car yet, but the install is simple. Just take your time and follow the directions to the T.


----------



## yuma64

Great info!!


----------



## los23

64_EC_STYLE Nice write up, and deff good info. Thanks


----------



## DJ63

DJ63 said:


> Just got me an LS1 out of a 2002 Vett. Hope this fits.


Everything I've read says to change to the camaro oil pan and pullies. I read somehwere (probably on here) that if its a legit vette motor that the factory vette stuff will work just fine in the swap. Can someone verify if Ican use the vette oil pan and pullies on my swap to the 63 or am i gogin to have to swap everything out.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

DJ63 said:


> Everything I've read says to change to the camaro oil pan and pullies. I read somehwere (probably on here) that if its a legit vette motor that the factory vette stuff will work just fine in the swap. Can someone verify if Ican use the vette oil pan and pullies on my swap to the 63 or am i gogin to have to swap everything out.


heres the link i studied when i did mine. 

http://ls1tech.com/forums/conversions-hybrids/817787-lsx-oil-pans.html

i believe that the LS1 out of the vettes have the batwing styled pan, i dont think it will work on an impala. from the link the front dimension is 2", and the camaro is 1 3/8". its a super tight fit with a stock camaro pan, so i'm pretty sure that the vette pan is going to hit unless you notch the crossmember


is this the pan you have, the link shows the batwing style pan from the c5 LS1 corvette. LS2 Corvette pans are different and shows it in teh first link

http://www.stevesnovasite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208618


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

los23 said:


> 64_EC_STYLE Nice write up, and deff good info. Thanks


no prob homie


----------



## DJ63

Mine is the bat wing style, now I know that is a definitely a swap. As far as clearance on the crossmemeber, would it be possible to put a "spacer" or something at the motor mounts to lift the block a little higher to clear the member just in case clearance is an issue with the new pan? How about the front end of the motor, such as the pulleys do they have to be swapped out as well or will the vette ones work on the Impala? I'm still in the motor mount phase, still trying to figure out which ones to go with. Back in the Sep issue of LRM they have an add for Stoker motor mounts for the LS engines. Says they are adjustable so no need to guess which offset you need? Anyone have any feelings or dealings with theses? I'm a little suspect because if they shift because of getting loose or just something crazy a lot can go wrong rather than having a mount that is not adjustable. Transmission wise I'm pretty sure I'll go with the 4L60E but have to research the 65E a little more because I think that one is mainly for a 6.0 but not sure. but either way I need to figure out which ones to go with so I can clear the firewall but still have room up front for the rad and pullies. Thanks for the responses and help with this, I appreciate it a lot!



64_EC_STYLE said:


> heres the link i studied when i did mine.
> 
> http://ls1tech.com/forums/conversions-hybrids/817787-lsx-oil-pans.html
> 
> i believe that the LS1 out of the vettes have the batwing styled pan, i dont think it will work on an impala. from the link the front dimension is 2", and the camaro is 1 3/8". its a super tight fit with a stock camaro pan, so i'm pretty sure that the vette pan is going to hit unless you notch the crossmember
> 
> 
> is this the pan you have, the link shows the batwing style pan from the c5 LS1 corvette. LS2 Corvette pans are different and shows it in teh first link
> 
> http://www.stevesnovasite.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208618


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I used stock location. You can use 1" setback it will clear the fire wall but will be close. U can use earlier 4l65e or use a 700r4. I'm not sure about the stock vette accessory location. Looking at the picture I think everything but the ac compressor will clear just fine.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

finally bump key a year later lol

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=870734624293&l=2919605175249976672


----------



## dee88

has any one done a ls1 swap into a 1963 impala with a carbureted ls1, my question is will it fit, or is the intake manifold to high with the carb? if it is possible what intake manifold was used? thanks in advance


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

havent done it with the carb setup, but i'm sure it would clear. doesnt look any higher than a normal sbc aftermarket intake


----------



## jdog78

i just bought a 64 vert ss. going this route also. thanks for the build topic...


----------



## ROLANDO64SS

TTT LS CONVERSIONS!!1


----------



## indyzmosthated

Good info.


----------



## Emailad4me773

Transmission question: 

I have a 5.3 from a 2007 silverado. Which year 4L60e transmission should I be looking for? Or will any 4L60e transmission work?


----------



## indyzmosthated

Any will work


----------



## Emailad4me773

indyzmosthated said:


> Any will work


ok cool thanks bro. Merry Christmas. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I have an 07 5.3/4l60e 16k miles with accessories. Asking 2500 obo. If I take it off my truck it's goin in something lol


----------



## Emailad4me773

orientalmontecarlo said:


> @yuma64......4.8 5.3 5.7 6.0 6.2 7.0 all are lsx based engines only differences are in heads,aluminum or iron block,short or long water pump and thats about it intakes all bolt up,injectors and rails are all interchangeable except when switching from truck intake to car intake then the injectors wont plug up to the coilpacks
> 
> 
> FYI the holley LS muscle car oil pan kit is the gm h3 hummer oil pan weve been using for years,its still cheaper to get at the dealer for me



Can you post a link or part number for the H3 oil pan? Thanks.


----------



## indyzmosthated

Just search gm ls hot rod pAn


----------



## indyzmosthated

Anyone have an extra dirty dingo alt and ps pump bracket laying around?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Not dirty dingo but I have the Holley alt and ps bracket


----------



## indyzmosthated

Ok thanks.


----------



## Emailad4me773

:thumbsup:


----------



## Emailad4me773

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Not dirty dingo but I have the Holley alt and ps bracket


Are these the only 2 brackets you need to make the front accessories work? Or do you need other brackets as well?​


----------



## indyzmosthated

That's it for truck ps and alt. You should run a camaro water pump with spacers so it will clear the throttle body


----------



## Emailad4me773

indyzmosthated said:


> That's it for truck ps and alt. You should run a camaro water pump with spacers so it will clear the throttle body



ok cool. The harmonic balancer has to be camaro too right?


----------



## indyzmosthated

Nope not if you using truck accs Only reason for camaro wp is to clear throttle body and when you use spacers, there is a fitting for the steam pipe to run into and looks better


----------



## Emailad4me773

indyzmosthated said:


> Nope not if you using truck accs Only reason for camaro wp is to clear throttle body and when you use spacers, there is a fitting for the steam pipe to run into and looks better


ok cool thanks bro.


----------



## Big Hollywood

Great inspiration for my '63 - and really good information for LSX swaps. Really impressed 64_EC


----------



## indyzmosthated




----------



## yuma64

HOLY S**T that's pretty. Is That going to fit under the hood of an impala?


----------



## Emailad4me773

Here's mine.

5.3 from a 2007 silverado and a 4L65e transmission from a 2006 GTO.
Bad pictures but it was -12 below outside that day. Great topic following to the tee.


----------



## indyzmosthated

yuma64 said:


> HOLY S**T that's pretty. Is That going to fit under the hood of an impala?


Yep. It's supposed to be based of the ls6. I've been lurking the fb ls groups and there a few guys that run them in the impala


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

:h5:


----------



## TXRYDER

What is the small black cable/wire on top of the transmission case? Center/top of the transmission


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

TXRYDER said:


> What is the small black cable/wire on top of the transmission case? Center/top of the transmission


That's not a wire its a vent


----------



## TXRYDER

What is its purpose? Where dos it connect to?


----------



## Dylante63

It's a vent. To vent trans fluid.


----------



## Emailad4me773

Anyone use any other motor mount adapter plates beside Dirty dingo? Trying to save some money. I see others out there for less money. I was just wondering if any of the cheaper ones have worked.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Emailad4me773 said:


> Anyone use any other motor mount adapter plates beside Dirty dingo? Trying to save some money. I see others out there for less money. I was just wondering if any of the cheaper ones have worked.


They have worked for me. Using a set of -1,stock,+1 off ebay on a c10 and a set of stock location aluminum ones from speedway on my impala


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

Ttt


----------



## andresc805

hey guys whats going on. really nice work, everything is looking really good. i have a 64 ss that i have been wanting to start for a while now, just i pulled out an 5.3 from a 03 sub. since you guy have already done this swap, my question is do you have to upgrade your diff. right now i have a the stock one but i have a Toyota tacoma diff that i wanted to put in. can i still use the toyota and do i have to upgrade the gears or just the stock. i want to be able put the skirts on with the 13s. thanks


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

bolt up the driveshaft and go.


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse

indyzmosthated said:


> Nope not if you using truck accs Only reason for camaro wp is to clear throttle body and when you use spacers, there is a fitting for the steam pipe to run into and looks better


So if your running stock truck accessories u only need ps and alt brackets?


----------



## DJ63

one more question, when switching out the pan do you have to switch out the pickup tube as well or is it just the pan?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

DJ63 said:


> one more question, when switching out the pan do you have to switch out the pickup tube as well or is it just the pan?


Dipstick, pickup tube, and windage tray has to be changed


----------



## need2xlr8

Hey guys, first post, long time lurker...

I just want to thank 64_EC_STYLE and everyone who has contributed to this thread. It has been a wealth of information. Even though I have seen a lot of it out there, it's great to see it put in one place, and have verification of what _really_ works. 

I am currently doing a resto and mild custom on a '64 Biscayne. I have an 8000 mile 2012 6.2L Sierra Denali motor (L9H, 403HP, 417TQ) and 6l80e 6 speed auto on it's way. My plans are for a cam, LS3 intake, a 2800-3000rpm stall and a tune. Needless to say with that massive trans, the floor is going to get mostly, if not all, reworked. I'm having the resto shop do all the metal work, then I'll take the car back and do the rest.

I've included a couple pics. It's going to be an updated sleeper-look; bagged, with 18"+19" billet, smoothie type wheels, centers painted black, w/dog dishes and drag radials. The emblems, cowl vents, trim, locks, seams, post welds, fuel door, trunk valance-to-quarter-panel and fender extension panel seams have all been smoothed. I went a little over the top with the whole Base Model B-body theme, and had everything 'deleted' from the dash (I'll figure out how to turn on the lights and wipers later ). Actually I just did that to have a clean slate, but now I kind of dig it. Here's hoping I don't get too much shit for having the grocery-getter, I just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## yuma64

Very clean, I like it. Good luck on the build.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

64_EC_STYLE said:


> I plan on doing this swap really soon. I do know that you need to buy the radiator that is notched to clear the box, other than that should clear everythign else OK. oh and dont buy an 8" booster kit, it will hit the coil packs (ask me how i know lol)


Does anyone know where I can buy a radiator that's notched out? I was looking on e-bay for a 3 row dual fans. Didn't see any that were notched out.


----------



## king debo

Only seen 2 row notched radiators on Ebay


----------



## yuma64

Mr Minnesota said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a radiator that's notched out? I was looking on e-bay for a 3 row dual fans. Didn't see any that were notched out.


 CPP has one in their catalog not sure if it's 3row


----------



## STKN209

yuma64 said:


> CPP has one in their catalog not sure if it's 3row


Dey should have it


----------



## lkojoe

What type of brake system are you guys running? Hydro boost or electric?


----------



## king debo

Im going to try a hydroboost setup.


----------



## lkojoe

Debo do you have a parts list or are you buying a kit?


----------



## creamed12

Hello to all, had to sit my project aside for a while. Now i'm back at it. Dudes from around my way give me so much hell about my car, it inspired me to not only continue but to back up and do some clean up work. I took the engine and transmission out and notched the frame.


----------



## creamed12

Some may ask why I notched the frame. From my experience, raising the engine (I had 3/4" added to the body mounts) caused the transmission to touch the body. That caused me to have a bad vibration in the ride. I even cut some of the pinch weld in the tunnel to be sure I had clearance. While I had it out, I re-painted the fire wall, intake, fuel rails, coil pack brackets, throttle body and valve covers. Also I did the wiring harness over and installed headers.


----------



## creamed12

I don't know what others did for the wiring harness, but I used TechFlex sleeving. I primarily used blue and black. But when I did it the second time I decided to sleeve a lot of the wires individually. NOT EACH WIRE. What I'm saying is I sleeved all the wires for each connector in a sleeve. For those interested in this approach, go to Ebay and search "furryletters" (sellers name), they sell all the colors and sizes and have great prices for the foot. I gives a cleaner look vs plastic wire loom and it's easier to manage. Just be sure to have plenty of 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2. 1/4 is the size that is used the most, I recommend that you get about 200 ft. Also plenty of shrink wrap for the ends. 
View attachment 1245154
View attachment 1245162
View attachment 1245170


----------



## yuma64

Looks clean. What Trans are you running? Was it rubbing on the body?


----------



## creamed12

I'm running a 4L60e. I "think" it was. I had a bad vibration that I couldn't find any where else on the car.


----------



## creamed12

This is why I notched my frame. It allowed the engine to sit lower.


----------



## yuma64

Is that a big ass hotchkis sway bar? Hard to tell on my phone.


----------



## creamed12

Yeah, I went with the front and rear sway bars.


----------



## king debo

lkojoe said:


> Debo do you have a parts list or are you buying a kit?


My parts list is about 4 pages long


----------



## yuma64

creamed12 said:


> Yeah, I went with the front and rear sway bars.


Nice. Are you running tubular rear lower arms? If so I would like to see how the sway bar mounts to the arms if you have pics


----------



## creamed12

Nah, just the tubular sway bars.


----------



## creamed12

Painted these GTO fuel rail covers, ordered some 2000 Impala door emblems for the inserts. After looking at the engine without the covers for so long, I don't know if im gonna keep them on.


----------



## yuma64

Looks real clean!


----------



## 831impala63

Here's a pic of my upgrade..


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

ATTACH]












Im doing LS swap in 1987 Monte Carlo SS


----------



## yuma64

creamed12 said:


> View attachment 1261154
> View attachment 1261162
> Painted these GTO fuel rail covers, ordered some 2000 Impala door emblems for the inserts. After looking at the engine without the covers for so long, I don't know if im gonna keep them on.


Is the shaved firewall a weld in solid piece or did you have it shaved?


----------



## yuma64

831impala63 said:


> Here's a pic of my upgrade..


Nice! The motor sits nice and low did you do anything to your cross member?


----------



## creamed12

I removed the fan in the firewall, grinded the high spots and welded a patch over where the fan was.


----------



## 831impala63

yuma64 said:


> Nice! The motor sits nice and low did you do anything to your cross member?


No, we used a 98-02 firebird/camaro oilpan.


----------



## creamed12

831impala63 said:


> No, we used a 98-02 firebird/camaro oilpan.


Oddly I had to modify my frame mounts to get my engine to sit correctly. You didn't have to notch the frame? I used a Camaro oil pan also but it would hit the cross member when I initially sat it in.


----------



## creamed12

Even though I notched the frame, I also had to unbolt the frame mounts, bolt them to the engine and sit the engine in place. Trace where the mounts lined up and take the engine out. I then drilled new holes and installed the frame mounts. Lastly, put the engine back in. If no one else had to modify their install, it makes me feel my frame maybe bent or something.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

View attachment 1266370
View attachment 1266378


831impala63 said:


> No, we used a 98-02 firebird/camaro oilpan.


 I got My pan from Dealership $148.99


----------



## solo20

indyzmosthated said:


> Nope not if you using truck accs Only reason for camaro wp is to clear throttle body and when you use spacers, there is a fitting for the steam pipe to run into and looks better



Can you take a picture of this and post


----------



## creamed12

Midwest Ridaz said:


> ATTACH]
> View attachment 1266354
> View attachment 1266338
> Im doing LS swap in 1987 Monte Carlo SS
> View attachment 1266362
> View attachment 1266354


Make sure you get a Valley Pan with the built in PVC valve like this, If you already don't have one. Keeps you from having to run the PVC Valve in the Valve cover and the lines associated with it. Cleaner look.


----------



## creamed12

Midwest Ridaz said:


> View attachment 1266370
> View attachment 1266378
> I got My pan from Dealership $148.99


Are you planning to make your own wiring harness? It's a tedious process but not hard.
Also if you want to use the truck accessories, dude on eBay sells the brackets for $390. Relocates the alternator off to the side and also the AC compressor to the side. Probably good for clearing the hood in your set up. Also know the alternator bracket uses a specific alternator. Its a factory alternator, there was 2 for that year.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Truck-SUV-C...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35c0fe23de


----------



## 831impala63

creamed12 said:


> Oddly I had to modify my frame mounts to get my engine to sit correctly. You didn't have to notch the frame? I used a Camaro oil pan also but it would hit the cross member when I initially sat it in.


I'll try and take a pic but we had to do some modifications to the motor mounts to lift the motor a bit.


----------



## creamed12

This is what I had to do to my frame. Initially I had the frame mounts raised 3/4 of an inch. To me that made the engine sit tilted in the rear. I went back and notched the frame and welded new pieces in. After the modifications, the engine sat lower and level. I still had to drill new holes for the frame mounts.



























831impala63 said:


> I'll try and take a pic but we had to do some modifications to the motor mounts to lift the motor a bit.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I used aftermarket frame mounts,GMPP® OIL PAN KIT.














creamed12 said:


> This is what I had to do to my frame. Initially I had the frame mounts raised 3/4 of an inch. To me that made the engine sit tilted in the rear. I went back and notched the frame and welded new pieces in. After the modifications, the engine sat lower and level. I still had to drill new holes for the frame mounts.
> View attachment 1269490
> View attachment 1269506
> View attachment 1269474
> View attachment 1269466


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

That accessory kit is not the one Bro.. http://autoplicity.com/products/438...o5&network=g&gclid=CLT3vo6a7b4CFdKGfgodC3gA2g ..The Holley™ kit is like $250 and it looks more compact and O.E. Dudes shit looks goofy as fuck too wide. I RUN TECHRODS™ HARNESSES ALL FUEL PUMP IN TANK....


creamed12 said:


> Are you planning to make your own wiring harness? It's a tedious process but not hard.
> Also if you want to use the truck accessories, dude on eBay sells the brackets for $390. Relocates the alternator off to the side and also the AC compressor to the side. Probably good for clearing the hood in your set up. Alsoo know the alternator bracket uses a specific alternator. Its a factory alternator, there was 2 for that year.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Truck-SUV-C...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item35c0fe23de


----------



## Emailad4me773

Which coil packs are you guys running? I have the 5.3 truck ones with the cpp 7" booster and it hits the coils.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Emailad4me773 said:


> Which coil packs are you guys running? I have the 5.3 truck ones with the cpp 7" booster and it hits the coils.


.......Im using the stock coils..just modify bracket that holds coil......relocate them all together.


----------



## Emailad4me773

What do you mean just drill another hold that moves them Midwest Ridaz?


----------



## creamed12

I used the Camaro coil packs. Didn't have to do any mods. Even enough room for the Fuel rail covers to fit. Also note that I did notch the cross member, so that may play a part in the amount of clearance.



























Emailad4me773 said:


> Which coil packs are you guys running? I have the 5.3 truck ones with the cpp 7" booster and it hits the coils.


----------



## lkojoe

Whats the part number for those spohn mounts? I couldn't find them on the website.


----------



## Emailad4me773

Are the car injectors different from the truck injectors?


----------



## lkojoe

Midwest Ridaz said:


> I used aftermarket frame mounts,GMPP® OIL PAN KIT.
> View attachment 1269906
> View attachment 1269914


*Whats the part number for those spohn mounts? I couldn't find them on the website.*


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

lkojoe said:


> *Whats the part number for those spohn mounts? I couldn't find them on the website.*


Those are Gbody mounts.....Im doing a Monte Carlo SS
/LS ENGINE SWAP


----------



## king debo

Emailad4me773 said:


> Are the car injectors different from the truck injectors?


Yes


----------



## EternalLowLife93

Emailad4me773 said:


> Which coil packs are you guys running? I have the 5.3 truck ones with the cpp 7" booster and it hits the coils.


You can also build a set of relocation bracket for you coils. I've done this many times.




































Then you can use whatever coils you have, you just have to build connector extensions and then buy a build your own plug wire kit, but it lets you mount anywhere you want or have too. 

I haven't read all the pages yet, but Dirty Dingo makes the best mounts, you can center,1" forward mount or 1" rear mount your engine all with one set of mounts.


----------



## Emailad4me773

All good answers. Never thought about relocating the coils. Thanks guys. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## EternalLowLife93

Emailad4me773 said:


> All good answers. Never thought about relocating the coils. Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Truck injector are 44mm and LS1 are 60mm.









A good budget injector in the Ford motor sport line. You can get 24#-36# Also Fuel Injection Connection is a good place to get rebuilt units and they can even boost the poundage.

http://www.fuelinjectorconnection.com/


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

]1281674[/ATTACH]1674[/ATTACH]


----------



## yuma64

Midwest Ridaz said:


> ]1281674[/ATTACH]1674[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 1281674


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

yuma64 said:


> Nice! Where did you get those?


Racing Innovations&Supply Kansas City Mo. They are LS swap headers listed for S10 trucks but they will fit Gbody.......$200


----------



## lkojoe

TTT


----------



## DROD_ceven-deuce

does anyone know about 03-06 8.1 LSx swaps? i need pcm, i have og harness and coil paccs but i think part of harness is clipped havent went over it completely... and a drive by wire pedal... its a big torquey replacement for 502... couldnt pass up price...


----------



## creamed12

DROD_ceven-deuce said:


> does anyone know about 03-06 8.1 LSx swaps? i need pcm, i have og harness and coil paccs but i think part of harness is clipped havent went over it completely... and a drive by wire pedal... its a big torquey replacement for 502... couldnt pass up price...


LT1swap.com is a VERY good source of information. If you have the complete engine, tear down the harness, plug each connector in and route the wires like you want them. I used Techflex braided expandable sleeving to cover the wires. 1/8, 1/4, 3/8 and 1/2 sizes and plenty shrink wrap for the ends. You can get a color to match your color scheme and its cheap. I tried to keep the wires hidden. Once I had them routed, I put the larger bundle in a larger sleeve.


----------



## lkojoe

Dope. ...


----------



## yuma64

NICE!


----------



## STKN209

Looks good!!


----------



## solo20

Doing a ls3 in 64 impala
What acessary drive setup works if you plan to run ac and borgeson pump


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

solo20 said:


> Doing a ls3 in 64 impala
> What acessary drive setup works if you plan to run ac and borgeson pump


Get HOLLEY™ brand, Dirty Dingo and some of that other SHIT looks wide and goofy ....HOLLEY™ brackets fit the best...


----------



## solo20

Completely forgot about holley definitely going with holley


----------



## MIJO65

thought i was coming here to get some knowledge but i got more confused with everyone posting their questions and their own way of putting this together :facepalm:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

MIJO65 said:


> thought i was coming here to get some knowledge but i got more confused with everyone posting their questions and their own way of putting this together :facepalm:


I do LS Engine swaps $1000 for labor,I put fuel pumps in the tank. I only use TECH RODS™ harnesses.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

I painted this Ls1 intake for My 5.3 swap...MORE TO COME STAY TUNED


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## Midwest Ridaz

for all of Your Custom and Restoration projects...give Us a call


----------



## solo20

Can someone that actually done a swap post a part list and I mean someone who did the work themselves


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

solo20 said:


> Can someone that actually done a swap post a part list and I mean someone who did the work themselves































Mine cost half this ... But here's a list .


----------



## solo20

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> View attachment 1372442
> View attachment 1372450
> View attachment 1372458
> View attachment 1372466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine cost half this ... But here's a list .
> View attachment 1372474




Wtf 20gs,shit my motor is complet at 8gs Ls3 nickeled and dime the shit out of it to get that low but only able to hit that number cause Iam going for stock look not chrome n billet. What pully system you got on your setup I don't see ac you running ac


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

solo20 said:


> Wtf 20gs,shit my motor is complet at 8gs Ls3 nickeled and dime the shit out of it to get that low but only able to hit that number cause Iam going for stock look not chrome n billet. What pully system you got on your setup I don't see ac you running ac


No ac.. It's a rag , the serpentine kit is kinda a mix of a couple


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

AC is mandatory for Me..I love cruising behind the glass smokin something stanky.....I use Junkyard engines....parts from allover Craiglist ATL,L.A.,PHX and Ebay™ .. if You have a 50s 60s even 70s convertible You might be able to get some of Your money back if You sell it with 20 under the hood......in a G Body or Bigbody ....I can do Ls Engines 5.3,5.7,6.0 around $5000 maybe less installed...just depends on what the used Engine cost...And We drive Ours daily...when I put one together it looks like We spent alot more than We did


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Buy a used Ls less than 100k miles any size,and paint it up. Ls1 intake and oilpan if its a 5.3/4.8 stainless headers......


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

solo20 said:


> Can someone that actually done a swap post a part list and I mean someone who did the work themselves


read back a few pages i already did. with parts numbers and where they came from.


----------



## king debo

What mufflers sound best? I need to buy some for my ls swap.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

fuelrail kit $80


----------



## solo20

64_EC_STYLE said:


> read back a few pages i already did. with parts numbers and where they came from.


Was looking for ls3 parts list I saw your list and some stuff carries over but was trying to compare prices. Will post my part list when ever I feel like uploading here. What did you use for transmission linkage


----------



## king debo

Pedal and module for LS swap for sale..PM me if someone wants it.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...r-style-ls-swap-gas-pedal-control-module.html


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

....WE ARE AT IT AGAIN......


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

doing the rails and injectors....


----------



## GM LOWS

Ok so my question is... Will the factory truck intake with vortec plastic cover work as far as hood clearance goes? I have a 62 Impala. Sorry if this was already answered! Any help would be Greatly Appreciated!!


----------



## king debo

GM LOWS said:


> Ok so my question is... Will the factory truck intake with vortec plastic cover work as far as hood clearance goes? I have a 62 Impala. Sorry if this was already answered! Any help would be Greatly Appreciated!!


Not on your deuce..


----------



## GM LOWS

Ok that's what i wanted to know. Thanks!


----------



## lkojoe

Nope.... you have to go with the camaro intake.


----------



## Monyg

what are you guys using as far as motor mounts on the frame?the impala mounts,truck mounts or custom made mounts?any pics will help


----------



## king debo

Stock impala mounts work with 1/4" spacers between the mount and frame.


----------



## Monyg

ok thanks


----------



## sickthree

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/4704582662.html

just wondering if this is fair price


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sickthree said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pts/4704582662.html
> 
> just wondering if this is fair price


Good price depending on mileage


----------



## Mr Gee

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Good price depending on mileage


*Even though the damn engines will run for like 300K miles won't they ? My truck is '01 6.0L and still runs great at 178K*


----------



## Mr Gee

Great list of info here. 

I'm looking to do a basic swap into my '60 Parkwood wagon or my '61 Nomad wagon. Nothing fancy, nothing polished etc, just want to drive the fuckers.

I'm trying to get a minimum list here of what I'll need and approximation of the cost. I can get the conversion done here for about $5K running and driving. Thinking I can save $2K if I do it myself. Let me know your thoughts and opinions.. I have a lot of kids so I build on a budget!! :banghead:

Looking at the 6.0L from an '01 Chevy truck. Any help here would be great.

1. 6.0L Engine/ Anybody run a 350/400 tranny with one yet?
2. F-body Oil Pan
3. Car Intake
4. Motor Mounts
5. ACC Bracket kit from Ebay - $380

*I know there's a lot more but any more help would be great..thanks , trying to see if it's better to have somebody do the swap and save the headache*


----------



## indyzmosthated

Mr Gee said:


> Great list of info here.
> 
> I'm looking to do a basic swap into my '60 Parkwood wagon or my '61 Nomad wagon. Nothing fancy, nothing polished etc, just want to drive the fuckers.
> 
> I'm trying to get a minimum list here of what I'll need and approximation of the cost. I can get the conversion done here for about $5K running and driving. Thinking I can save $2K if I do it myself. Let me know your thoughts and opinions.. I have a lot of kids so I build on a budget!! :banghead:
> 
> Looking at the 6.0L from an '01 Chevy truck. Any help here would be great.
> 
> 1. 6.0L Engine/ Anybody run a 350/400 tranny with one yet?
> 2. F-body Oil Pan
> 3. Car Intake
> 4. Motor Mounts
> 5. ACC Bracket kit from Ebay - $380
> 
> *I know there's a lot more but any more help would be great..thanks , trying to see if it's better to have somebody do the swap and save the headache*


Fuel system, pedal and tac module, since you want to drive-why do a turbo 350, trans crossmember, ECM flash and harness require or new harness, fuel rails,injectors , camaro water pump, correct pulleys, etc


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Run cable throttle off 99' LS1 intake,Holley brackests,TechRods harness....Im running TH400 1987 Monte Carlo SS


----------



## Johnnyfive

First sorry about the size i dont know what im doing!!!!!!!!!!!!
Im doing a 6.0/4l80e in my 64 just got my dirty dingo slider mounts today and ill be doing a test fit this weekend:rofl:
Good looking car EC all you guys motivated me to do this!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Johnnyfive said:


> First sorry about the size i dont know what im doing!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Im doing a 6.0/4l80e in my 64 just got my dirty dingo slider mounts today and ill be doing a test fit this weekend:rofl:
> Good looking car EC all you guys motivated me to do this!!!




thanks homie :h5: you wont regret this swap!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Mr Gee said:


> Great list of info here.
> 
> I'm looking to do a basic swap into my '60 Parkwood wagon or my '61 Nomad wagon. Nothing fancy, nothing polished etc, just want to drive the fuckers.
> 
> I'm trying to get a minimum list here of what I'll need and approximation of the cost. I can get the conversion done here for about $5K running and driving. Thinking I can save $2K if I do it myself. Let me know your thoughts and opinions.. I have a lot of kids so I build on a budget!! :banghead:
> 
> Looking at the 6.0L from an '01 Chevy truck. Any help here would be great.
> 
> 1. 6.0L Engine/ Anybody run a 350/400 tranny with one yet?
> 2. F-body Oil Pan
> 3. Car Intake
> 4. Motor Mounts
> 5. ACC Bracket kit from Ebay - $380
> 
> *I know there's a lot more but any more help would be great..thanks , trying to see if it's better to have somebody do the swap and save the headache*


you can run a th350 or 400. 

http://www.advanceadapters.com/prod...engine-to-chevy-th350700r200r4-flexplate-kit/

used this on a c10 with 700r4


----------



## Johnnyfive

Did a test of the 6.0/LQ4 last night did everyone have to notch the frame to get the motor to fit? Im gonna refit tonight and take measurements. Im either gonna modify my truck oil pan or buy this one from holley? https://www.holley.com/products/accessories/oil_pans/parts/302-2 Anybody try this one?


----------



## TXRYDER

Johnnyfive said:


> Did a test of the 6.0/LQ4 last night did everyone have to notch the frame to get the motor to fit? Im gonna refit tonight and take measurements. Im either gonna modify my truck oil pan or buy this one from holley? https://www.holley.com/products/accessories/oil_pans/parts/302-2 Anybody try this one?


Order the parts from super chevy performance. F body oil pan kit is like $270 free shipping.

Much cheaper than holley and pan clears with dirty dingo slider no problem.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=321357016223&alt=web 
OIL PAN LESS THAN $100 WITH EVERYTHING NEEDED......do Your own research,before You jackoff Your $$$$


----------



## Johnnyfive

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=321357016223&alt=web
> OIL PAN LESS THAN $100 WITH EVERYTHING NEEDED......do Your own research,before You jackoff Your $$$$


OK lol look at it again :roflmao:there are just selling the pickup tube and tray!!!!!!! :inout:I wish there was a deal that good I've been looking! I of course wanna save money but more than that I don't wanna cut the frame up if I don't have to. GOod looking out tho


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Check out this item I found on eBay: http://pages.ebay.com/motors/link/?nav=item.view&id=151449238243&alt=web I got to slow down on the weed..My bad....ok this the exact Dealer I got Mine from...$150


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## Midwest Ridaz

My Ls


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Page 17.....


----------



## Johnnyfive

Midwest Ridaz said:


> View attachment 1490514
> My Ls


DId you notch your frame? I just laid the motor in without the oil pan and I only have an 1 1/16 of clearance on the either side! looks like im notching my frame!


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

Johnnyfive said:


> DId you notch your frame? I just laid the motor in without the oil pan and I only have an 1 1/16 of clearance on the either side! looks like im notching my frame!


1/4" spacers (between the motor mounts and frame ) , you'll be alright


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG




----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Camaro oil pan clears all cars gbody,Bigbody,60s,70s


----------



## Johnnyfive

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> View attachment 1490978


any pic of the front of the motor?


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

Johnnyfive said:


> any pic of the front of the motor?


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Camaro oil pan clears all cars gbody,Bigbody,60s,70s


Alot of the 59-64 cars need spacers . Some years need to be moved up and away from fire wall , some don't . 
58 is a whole different story . I run a Camero oil pan ,and had to move motor forward,lift up above crossmember , and customize my oil pan . I ran into a lot of problems and there isn't too much info on 58 LS swaps .. There's a couple ( not going to name the big 58 out right now with the LS1 ) but they cut the firewall and molded it around the motor to fit . Another 58 ( not gonna mention which one  actually welded the motor mounts to the crossmember . 58 was a nightmare , but can be done


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

That is a nice Engine..in a 58 raggy thats per fection. Keep going that is going to be sweet for sure.


----------



## Groc006

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Camaro oil pan clears all cars gbody,Bigbody,60s,70s


 Sooo.... you can pull out a camaro LS and drop in to a 61-64 with no issues? maybe just a 1/4" spacer?


----------



## My1963Impala

Groc006 said:


> Sooo.... you can pull out a camaro LS and drop in to a 61-64 with no issues? maybe just a 1/4" spacer?


Yes, and check out this link for instructions of a LS1 installation into '60 Biscayne: http://www.hotrodlane.cc/PDFFILES/60biscayne.pdf


----------



## Emailad4me773

Anyone have part numbers for the radiator hoses? (I'm running a champion with both hoses on passenger side). Also How do you run the AN6 lines on the frame?(Through the tunnel or on the outside of frame.


----------



## TXRYDER

Emailad4me773 said:


> Anyone have part numbers for the radiator hoses? (I'm running a champion with both hoses on passenger side). Also How do you run the AN6 lines on the frame?(Through the tunnel or on the outside of frame.


Depends on what water pump you have and the size of the radiator ports.
I have a 2010 Camaro water pump, both hoses are from O'Reillys and needed to be trimmed to fit.
Upper 22886
Lower 20687


----------



## Emailad4me773

TXRYDER said:


> Depends on what water pump you have and the size of the radiator ports.
> I have a 2010 Camaro water pump, both hoses are from O'Reillys and needed to be trimmed to fit.
> Upper 22886
> Lower 20687


I used the part number off the hotrodlane.com 60 impala build. Hope it works.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Minnesota

I'm new to this LSX swap, I went thru the thread and didn't see anything on the LS4. I was wondering if I got this and put all the Camaro stuff on would I be good? Any help would be appreciated http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/pts/4771910373.html


----------



## TXRYDER

Mr Minnesota said:


> I'm new to this LSX swap, I went thru the thread and didn't see anything on the LS4. I was wondering if I got this and put all the Camaro stuff on would I be good? Any help would be appreciated http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/ank/pts/4771910373.html


That is for a front wheel drive car.


----------



## Mr Minnesota

TXRYDER said:


> That is for a front wheel drive car.


Thanks


----------



## adamp

Here is my buddies '63 Impala with an LS Swap as well... I've got pictures of it on my website: http://www.builttobedriven.com


----------



## mr box

*4L60E Transmission*

can somebody post how much they cut off the drive shaft going with a ls3 and 4l60e trans. what should the length be and do I need to upgrade anything else like the yoke ect ?1964 impala


----------



## tlc64impala

Anyone have a turn key engine for sale ?


----------



## adamp

Mr Box... Im doing an LS Swap in my mopar... hno: but am going with a custom built aluminum driveshaft, thats what the Impala had done too... I can ask what length he went with...


----------



## mr box

thanks adamp everyone worries about the motor mounts but nobody ever speaks about the driveshaft length in every impala build you find no information on this


----------



## KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG

mr box said:


> thanks adamp everyone worries about the motor mounts but nobody ever speaks about the driveshaft length in every impala build you find no information on this


X2


----------



## biggie84

Does anyone have info on using the truck ls with a th350 trans which harness to use on engine flex plate etc....TIA


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

64_EC_STYLE said:


> mid length headers from BRP Hotrods. decided to go with these because of the rear dump, mid length design with ball and socket collector. wasn't too crazy on the collector on the cast manifolds from hooker


 would you send me the part # on these headers ? I'd like to order them Thanks! swap looks good!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

biggie84 said:


> Does anyone have info on using the truck ls with a th350 trans which harness to use on engine flex plate etc....TIA


just use a standalone harness, call psiconversions. got to advance adapters for the flywheel to use. I used it on my friends c10 we used a 700r4 tranny


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> would you send me the part # on these headers ? I'd like to order them Thanks! swap looks good!


thanks! heres the link. I would call them and confirm first as their picture looks different from when I purchased my headers. Same description but it might just be a generic picture IDK.

http://www.brphotrods.com/products/58-64 B body products/index.html


----------



## biggie84

64_EC_STYLE said:


> just use a standalone harness, call psiconversions. got to advance adapters for the flywheel to use. I used it on my friends c10 we used a 700r4 tranny


Koo THANKS


----------



## hurnd8

Mr.Outstanding64 said:


> orientalmontecarlo said:
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully by january
> 
> Do you still have any car ls1 intakes complete for sale?
> 
> i have pics but not in a particular 60 s ride every application is different,you can mount the pump and FP regulator all in the rear around the tank and i dont have a part number for the kit my local supplier carries this as a package they made
> 
> 
> 
> depends on what type of mounts you use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the ls1 intakes running for?
Click to expand...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Throwing this out there, I haven't seen this setup before, i'm going to use it on my next ls swap w/o ac. I've added everything up from ebay pricing and came up to 410-450 (I already have the crank pulley) by the time you piece it all together, but I like the look of it. Great option for a tight budget build if you don't have any accessories at all 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LS-Truck-Al...569-/131447506524?hash=item1e9ae1c65c&vxp=mtr


----------



## CoupeDTS

Only downside is you have to use the ugly truck intakes with it. Those truck water pumps with the spout sticking up is right in the way of ur throttle body if ur using a ls1 intake.


----------



## CoupeDTS

I need to sticky this topic and rename it lsx swap, lots of good info for any swap not just impala. TONS more info out there on the web.

heres my swap in progress. Got an 04 truck motor with 40k miles, corvette ls1 intake with chrome bolts, new hot rod oil pan, dirty dingo adjustable motor mounts, ls1 ev1 injectors, aluminum fuel rails, harness is in arkansas to be fixed up, that guy reworks em for 225 and up its best price i could find and great quality with options, havent figured out pulleys and brackets til i mount the motor in, probably do all car accessories and mounts, going in my 66 cadillac vert. Probably going to polish the valve covers, probably doing the corvette regulator/filter with msd or other external pump. Thats where ive got in the past month. Motor needs mocked up on the frame then frame needs powdercoated before i can put her in permanently.


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://lsbrackets.com/
some more bracket options


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://www.lssimple.net/
some basic swap info and brackets and misc for sale


----------



## mr box

*accessory drives*

a lot of these accessory drives brackets look like some micky mouse crap somebody did in there backyard going to stick with GM and the Holly stuff looks more stock even if it cost more


----------



## CoupeDTS

its true, if you have a plasma cutter and drill you could make alot of brackets yourself lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

CoupeDTS said:


> Only downside is you have to use the ugly truck intakes with it. Those truck water pumps with the spout sticking up is right in the way of ur throttle body if ur using a ls1 intake.


True. Like I said earlier I'm just throwing it out there. Not everyone is building a high budget car. This is topic is to provide various information with lots of different options. I used the Holley setup on my first setup.


----------



## CoupeDTS

Nice setup. Feel free to post other links that may help people.

Yep changing over to car stuff can get pricey. I know guys using all truck stuff on swaps and its definately a cheap swap. Every swap is different


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

CoupeDTS said:


> Nice setup. Feel free to post other links that may help people.
> 
> Yep changing over to car stuff can get pricey. I know guys using all truck stuff on swaps and its definately a cheap swap. Every swap is different


I've got plenty link, pics, and part numbers in the beginning of this thread on stuff I used on my swaps


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

CoupeDTS said:


> Only downside is you have to use the ugly truck intakes with it. Those truck water pumps with the spout sticking up is right in the way of ur throttle body if ur using a ls1 intake.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-3L-LS-Alt...570-/141603989006?hash=item20f841660e&vxp=mtr


----------



## ostrichcutty

What wire harness you guys running? I got a lm7 and plan on using a 4l65e. Thanks


----------



## biggie84

Bump


----------



## MrMrFootball82

what you going to do for heat


creamed12 said:


> I removed the fan in the firewall, grinded the high spots and welded a patch over where the fan was.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

ostrichcutty said:


> What wire harness you guys running? I got a lm7 and plan on using a 4l65e. Thanks


TECHRODS.COM I GOT MY HARNESS ON EBAY TECHRODS EBAY STORE $540


----------



## CoupeDTS

ostrichcutty said:


> What wire harness you guys running? I got a lm7 and plan on using a 4l65e. Thanks


I used this guy in arkansas.
http://www.lsx-harness.com/index.html
Best price for quality i could find. he has 100s of positive feedbacks on ebay. Look him up on there for better pictures. Does nice wire loom, nice fuse and relay center, can lay the truck harness out like ls1, can extend wires to mount computer in the cab, anything. I sent him 2 and he flashed both computers for free!


----------



## tlc64impala

CoupeDTS said:


> I used this guy in arkansas.
> http://www.lsx-harness.com/index.html
> Best price for quality i could find. he has 100s of positive feedbacks on ebay. Look him up on there for better pictures. Does nice wire loom, nice fuse and relay center, can lay the truck harness out like ls1, can extend wires to mount computer in the cab, anything. I sent him 2 and he flashed both computers for free!


I heard and saw a lot o good things about this guy right here.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I'm running Psi conversion


----------



## DJ63

I thought I seen somewhere where there is a gas tank with all the fuel pump set up for the Impalas that is plug and play for the LS engines. Anyone know of one?

Also does anyone one if the stock exhaust manifolds on an LS1 from an 02 Vette will fit my 63 or do I have to run aftermarket headers?

What is needed to move the AC compressor from the bottom of the engine to the top?


----------



## OVERTIME

Tanks is the brand they sell it on eBay the tank with fuel pump and float inside it for like less than 600


----------



## TXRYDER

DJ63 said:


> I thought I seen somewhere where there is a gas tank with all the fuel pump set up for the Impalas that is plug and play for the LS engines. Anyone know of one?
> 
> tanksinc.com is one
> 
> Also does anyone one if the stock exhaust manifolds on an LS1 from an 02 Vette will fit my 63 or do I have to run aftermarket headers?
> 
> Not sure about the 02 vette, but 2010 & up camaro (ls3) manifolds will fit
> 
> What is needed to move the AC compressor from the bottom of the engine to the top?


There are many different brackets. Depends on your budget, accessories, and what style you like. Most all ls swap brackets move the alternator up top.


----------



## lone star

MrMrFootball82 said:


> what you going to do for heat


Put on a sweater


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Holley® brackets for accessories


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

DJ63 said:


> I thought I seen somewhere where there is a gas tank with all the fuel pump set up for the Impalas that is plug and play for the LS engines. Anyone know of one?
> 
> Also does anyone one if the stock exhaust manifolds on an LS1 from an 02 Vette will fit my 63 or do I have to run aftermarket headers?
> 
> What is needed to move the AC compressor from the bottom of the engine to the top?


If you go back to the beginning of the thread you will see the tank with the walboro pump and the brackets I used. I used the Holley brackets. As far as headers I've heard 2010 camaro manifolds are the ones that will work on an x frame. I DONT KNOW this for sure, I've only heard this


----------



## KAMOZO_310

This thread is probably one of the best topics on layitlow for sure. I have a question though. Is it possible to pair a newer LS engine like an 03 5.3 to an older nonelectronic 700r4 transmission? And just have a standalone harness for the engine?? TIA


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

KAMOZO_310 said:


> This thread is probably one of the best topics on layitlow for sure. I have a question though. Is it possible to pair a newer LS engine like an 03 5.3 to an older nonelectronic 700r4 transmission? And just have a standalone harness for the engine?? TIA


Yes read back a couple pages for the info


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

KAMOZO_310 said:


> This thread is probably one of the best topics on layitlow for sure. I have a question though. Is it possible to pair a newer LS engine like an 03 5.3 to an older nonelectronic 700r4 transmission? And just have a standalone harness for the engine?? TIA


 The Bellhouse are still the same I have a TH400 behind My LS...


----------



## KAKALAK

64_EC_STYLE said:


> it depends on the route you take i.e. 5.3 or 6.0, polished everything or keeping the stock look
> 
> 5.3's are plentiful from the silverados and suv's, as most of the 6.0's ive seen come from the larger suv's escalades yukons, etc generally usually around 1500 with tranny
> 
> mounts,tranny x member, headers kits range varies especially depending on the name brand headers you get, but i would estimate 500-800 on a kit
> 
> everyone has a different price for harnesses etc, but i'm getting mine from PSI, 500 for the harness and 200 for the programmed PCM
> 
> theres a easy fuel system solution with external pump and fuel regulator you would spend about 300 for
> 
> f body oil pan kit 300
> 
> 
> the accessory drive system is what can make the difference in this swap. you can go expensive (and great looking!) zoop styled system for around 2g's, or theres a gm kit with everything for 800. like the homie said he got his stuff from dirty dingo which is far less and his looks awesome


cant you just use the same harness from the donor vehicle along with the computer??


----------



## CoupeDTS

KAKALAK said:


> cant you just use the same harness from the donor vehicle along with the computer??


Yes thats what i did. Then send away to get simplified/modified and ecm programmed. Harnesses for 500 isnt terribly bad though, i paid 150 for my stock harness and ecm then depending where you send it it may cost 250-450 to get reworked and programmed.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

KAKALAK said:


> cant you just use the same harness from the donor vehicle along with the computer??




What he said:h5:


Why was my post edited?


----------



## NineSSix209

Is there a reason everyone relocates the alternator to the top,my ls1 came out of a 2001 camaro and the alternator is at the bottom with the power steering bump right above it? i read through all 22 pages and might of missed it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

NineSSix209 said:


> Is there a reason everyone relocates the alternator to the top,my ls1 came out of a 2001 camaro and the alternator is at the bottom with the power steering bump right above it? i read through all 22 pages and might of missed it


There's not enough room between the frame crossmembers to keep the camaro configuration, unless you want to notch out your frame rails and relocate a lot of stuff, ac compressor as well. It's easier to get a bracket kit and move the accessories up top. I just bought this kit and wanna try it on my next swap. But the Holley setup I'm running on my 63 is a good option too. There's sooooo many kits available now it's up to the owner as which kit to go with.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Holley brackets, Techrods harness, LS1 intake and Oilpan......


----------



## EliasG

Nobody running a carb setup?


----------



## CoupeDTS

Midwest Ridaz said:


> View attachment 1706241
> Holley brackets, Techrods harness, LS1 intake and Oilpan......


Very nice. Even a/c too.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

CoupeDTS said:


> Very nice. Even a/c too.


........backyard boogie in full affect.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

......I should have made a build thread..... 1987 Monte Carlo SS LS swap.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

EliasG said:


> Nobody running a carb setup?


You might as well run a 350 if you're gonna use a carb. The carb kit costs the same as ECM and harness.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Midwest Ridaz said:


> View attachment 1706241
> Holley brackets, Techrods harness, LS1 intake and Oilpan......



Looks awesome :h5: Gotta love those Holley brackets!


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

64_EC_STYLE said:


> You might as well run a 350 if you're gonna use a carb. The carb kit costs the same as ECM and harness.


.....I was going to say that too....really not worth the cost and time running a carb on a LS engine. The intake is almost 1k then a decent carburetor 3-5 hun and setting it all up its faster to drop it injected and go.....no adjustment to anything idle,timing,fuel ratios the ECU controls it all.


----------



## EliasG

64_EC_STYLE said:


> You might as well run a 350 if you're gonna use a carb. The carb kit costs the same as ECM and harness.


I was wondering if the carb setup would fit without smashing the hood. But I like how the carb looks.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

EliasG said:


> I was wondering if the carb setup would fit without smashing the hood. But I like how the carb looks.


OK I see. I haven't done a carb setup, so I can't say it it would hit or not. The best thing to do is call Holley and get overall height dimensions of their intake with carb, set the motor inthe car and try to mock it up to see. I honestly do not know. But i'm sure someone has done this already. Google may be your best friend for that one, good luck and post pictures and info!


----------



## EliasG

I don't have the engine yet and I didn't want to buy one and find out it doesn't fit. I see that chevy sells a carbed 5.3 crate engine for classic cars. Maybe I'll give them call and find out if it fits or not.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

EliasG said:


> I don't have the engine yet and I didn't want to buy one and find out it doesn't fit. I see that chevy sells a carbed 5.3 crate engine for classic cars. Maybe I'll give them call and find out if it fits or not.


If You drive a GM vehicle a GM Engine can be a swapped in no question.....the deal is if You run a carb it will have less power it will need adjusting from season to season to control fuel consumption and it will burn more fuel than a injected engine.


----------



## MrLavish

i just ordered my borla mufflers the pro xs


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

:thumbsup:


----------



## tlc64impala

CoupeDTS said:


> View attachment 1606569
> 
> 
> I need to sticky this topic and rename it lsx swap, lots of good info for any swap not just impala. TONS more info out there on the web.
> 
> heres my swap in progress. Got an 04 truck motor with 40k miles, corvette ls1 intake with chrome bolts, new hot rod oil pan, dirty dingo adjustable motor mounts, ls1 ev1 injectors, aluminum fuel rails, harness is in arkansas to be fixed up, that guy reworks em for 225 and up its best price i could find and great quality with options, havent figured out pulleys and brackets til i mount the motor in, probably do all car accessories and mounts, going in my 66 cadillac vert. Probably going to polish the valve covers, probably doing the corvette regulator/filter with msd or other external pump. Thats where ive got in the past month. Motor needs mocked up on the frame then frame needs powdercoated before i can put her in permanently.


where did you pick up fuel rails at? i got a 2010 truck motor 53k miles on it ready to build.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

MrLavish said:


> i just ordered my borla mufflers the pro xs



:h5:


----------



## CoupeDTS

tlc64impala said:


> where did you pick up fuel rails at? i got a 2010 truck motor 53k miles on it ready to build.


i got ebay aftermarket ones. if you are using a car intake then get the correct ones, ls1 goes with a ls1 intake, ls2 or ls3 goes with ls2 or 3 intake. Can get them as low as $80 a kit. Or if you get an intake that has the stock fuel rails those work just fine too.


----------



## og ron c

:thumbsup:


----------



## Midwest Ridaz




----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Midwest Ridaz said:


> View attachment 1708961
> ......I should have made a build thread..... 1987 Monte Carlo SS LS swap.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Fuel injection in 2016 if not.......... dont open Your hood.


----------



## steve 67 impala

KLIQUE SD 1958 RAG said:


> Alot of the 59-64 cars need spacers . Some years need to be moved up and away from fire wall , some don't .
> 58 is a whole different story . I run a Camero oil pan ,and had to move motor forward,lift up above crossmember , and customize my oil pan . I ran into a lot of problems and there isn't too much info on 58 LS swaps .. There's a couple ( not going to name the big 58 out right now with the LS1 ) but they cut the firewall and molded it around the motor to fit . Another 58 ( not gonna mention which one  actually welded the motor mounts to the crossmember . 58 was a nightmare , but can be done



What else... to fit LS (LQ9) in a 58.. any advice !?!?


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Midwest Ridaz said:


> View attachment 1708873
> View attachment 1708881
> ........backyard boogie in full affect.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz

Midwest Ridaz said:


> View attachment 1708961
> ......I should have made a build thread..... 1987 Monte Carlo SS LS swap.


----------



## lil joe

https://www.impalaparts.com/products/63ASTO/1963-AUTO-SHIFTER-TURBO&CatId=182
Has anyone use this shifter for the 4l60e on a 63 Impala SS? any feedback?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

lil joe said:


> https://www.impalaparts.com/products/63ASTO/1963-AUTO-SHIFTER-TURBO&CatId=182
> Has anyone use this shifter for the 4l60e on a 63 Impala SS? any feedback?


No that's the same shifter I plan to use, I really haven't seen anything else for 63 SS


----------



## My1963Impala

The shifter is $295 from the manufacturer at http://www.shiftworks.com/impala.htm


----------



## lil joe

thanks for the info!


----------



## mr box

so what LS3 Engine Mount and Crossmember work for a 1964 impala


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

My1963Impala said:


> The shifter is $295 from the manufacturer at http://www.shiftworks.com/impala.htm


Thanks!!! Every dollar counts!!!


----------



## dallas_cutty

Any pics of where to notch frame to clear ls1 oil pan on 64?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

dallas_cutty said:


> Any pics of where to notch frame to clear ls1 oil pan on 64?


I think I have some in my build topic. But every car is different because of the several different mounts and motor placements. Best thing to do is set your motor in, give it at least 1/2" clearance, take the motor back out and notch it that's what I had to do


----------



## dallas_cutty

Thanx, I'm gonna have to wait on getting my frame wrapped till I test for the motor. I hope just using 1/4 inch spacers between frame and motor mounts work first. I'm using a 5.3 Ls with ls1 intake. They have a $40 bracket that moves the alt over to clear the throttle body and still be able to use truck pulleys. My second question is does the truck power steering pump clear everything or does it have to be moved up also? Any info helps. Thanx for this topic.


----------



## 56CHEVY

Are you gonna have to dyno the car after?


----------



## mr box

what *radiator *works for the ls engine


----------



## Toxic Donkey

What radiator with 500 steering box?

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## mr box

for 1964 impala I don't have a 500 steering box I have seen many radiators on google not sure what to get what is everyone using that works


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Wow just read all 23 pages. Awesome info in here! :thumbsup:


----------



## OGMIDWEST

Midwest Ridaz said:


> Fuel injection in 2016 if not.......... dont open Your hood.


2017 same rules apply...if its not a OG resto...FUEL INJECTION or You faking......No carbs on cut Cars.


----------



## RobLBC

OGMIDWEST said:


> 2017 same rules apply...if its not a OG resto...FUEL INJECTION or You faking......No carbs on cut Cars.


Why don't you just worry about your standard offset wheels and being a groupie of the Majestics. Since when are you the authority on engine building. Call a midwesterner for Lowrider building advice said no one ever.


----------



## OGMIDWEST

RobLBC said:


> Why don't you just worry about your standard offset wheels and being a groupie of the Majestics. Since when are you the authority on engine building. Call a midwesterner for Lowrider building advice said no one ever.


Troll fishing is so Fun.....see I caught another one. Calm down little fella.....I'm going to throw You back in...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

sup LS fam, its been a while since I've been on LIL


----------



## Toxic Donkey

Working on 64 with a 6.2/4l80e

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Toxic Donkey said:


> Working on 64 with a 6.2/4l80e
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


Now thats an LS!


----------



## Sherbet

*LS3 in '61 Belair Bubbletop - > Engine mount vs. driveline angle...*

My '61 Bubbletop is running, and currently at the interior shop. I've went through each post on this thread, looking to see what folks have done with motor mounts, and driveline angle. 

During my build, I participated in some forum topics on this, and it seems to be mixed. Several folks say it is absolutely necessary to notch the crossmember and lower the engine...in spite of having the Camaro pan with clearance (albeit not much)...in order to achieve the correct driveline angle and not have vibration at 60-65 mph. 

Making a LONG story short, the problem I had with notching the cross member was that any of the motor mounts I could find would NOT drop the engine down. So, if you don't drop the engine down into the notch, what good is it to notch the cross member?

Reading through all posts here, I did not find anyone concerned about driveline angle, or mentioning vibrations due to that.

So, when I test drove mine up on the freeway, it seems that maybe I do have a bit of vibration. The test drive was before putting in the interior (as mentioned, at interior shop now), and so with the attending road noise etc, I'm not sure. What I particularly noticed was the power window motor in the passenger door would vibrate at about 62 mph - 65 or so. I measured and my driveline angle is 7 degrees, which is in fact too much from what I read.

What I have done to try to get a better angle: The original motor mount conversion purchased from Street and Performance were 1/2" thick and mounted the engine 1" forward. I changed to thinner motor mount conversion plates (trying to lower front of engine), as well as stock position (which resulted in having the mounts more forward on the engine...raising it less); raised back of transmission with 1" square tubing at motor mount (raised back of tranny 1"). That is giving me the 7 degrees.

I'm thinking once it's back from interior shop that unfortunately I will need to pull the engine and lower it. Need to do some more test drives.

This seemed like a good thread to ask in. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Sherbet said:


> My '61 Bubbletop is running, and currently at the interior shop. I've went through each post on this thread, looking to see what folks have done with motor mounts, and driveline angle.
> 
> During my build, I participated in some forum topics on this, and it seems to be mixed. Several folks say it is absolutely necessary to notch the crossmember and lower the engine...in spite of having the Camaro pan with clearance (albeit not much)...in order to achieve the correct driveline angle and not have vibration at 60-65 mph.
> 
> Making a LONG story short, the problem I had with notching the cross member was that any of the motor mounts I could find would NOT drop the engine down. So, if you don't drop the engine down into the notch, what good is it to notch the cross member?
> 
> Reading through all posts here, I did not find anyone concerned about driveline angle, or mentioning vibrations due to that.
> 
> So, when I test drove mine up on the freeway, it seems that maybe I do have a bit of vibration. The test drive was before putting in the interior (as mentioned, at interior shop now), and so with the attending road noise etc, I'm not sure. What I particularly noticed was the power window motor in the passenger door would vibrate at about 62 mph - 65 or so. I measured and my driveline angle is 7 degrees, which is in fact too much from what I read.
> 
> What I have done to try to get a better angle: The original motor mount conversion purchased from Street and Performance were 1/2" thick and mounted the engine 1" forward. I changed to thinner motor mount conversion plates (trying to lower front of engine), as well as stock position (which resulted in having the mounts more forward on the engine...raising it less); raised back of transmission with 1" square tubing at motor mount (raised back of tranny 1"). That is giving me the 7 degrees.
> 
> I'm thinking once it's back from interior shop that unfortunately I will need to pull the engine and lower it. Need to do some more test drives.
> 
> This seemed like a good thread to ask in. Anyone have any thoughts?


I actually dropped mine in to the notch which is why I needed to notch it 1 clear and 2 get the 3deg driveline angle.


----------



## Toxic Donkey

64_EC_STYLE said:


> I actually dropped mine in to the notch which is why I needed to notch it 1 clear and 2 get the 3deg driveline angle.


What mounts did you use? My intention is to use dirty dingo plates for 3/4" forward position and old style sbc Blasck Magic mounts. I did notch the xmember diring the wrap, but not sire id its enough.









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

Toxic Donkey said:


> What mounts did you use? My intention is to use dirty dingo plates for 3/4" forward position and old style sbc Blasck Magic mounts. I did notch the xmember diring the wrap, but not sire id its enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


nice frame wanna sell it! or LMK who did it!

I used cheap mount from ebay that had 3 set of bolt holes for different locations. the last 2 LS swaps i've done I used the dirty dingo mount(non impala), it lets you put the motor right where you need based on your car. Its hard to tell as every car is different. BRP Hotrods sells a LS swap kit that states you won't need to notch. or you could go with the dirty dingo mount and shim accordingly if you do need make some clearance.


----------



## Toxic Donkey

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nice frame wanna sell it! or LMK who did it!
> 
> I used cheap mount from ebay that had 3 set of bolt holes for different locations. the last 2 LS swaps i've done I used the dirty dingo mount(non impala), it lets you put the motor right where you need based on your car. Its hard to tell as every car is different. BRP Hotrods sells a LS swap kit that states you won't need to notch. or you could go with the dirty dingo mount and shim accordingly if you do need make some clearance.


Man Im building this shit if it kills me! Brent at pitbull did the frame. When you say "non impala" plates from dd, you mean just the generic three position plates? 

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toxic Donkey

Or the ones that you slide? Wasnt sure about them if I hop a little...

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE

I was just saying the last 2 swaps I used the dirty dingo slider mounts on other cars so i don't know how they fit in an impala. but I wouldn't hesitate to use them, they're well built and sturdy. If you're planning on banging, i'd use solid engine and tranny mounts, but I don't have any hopping experience, I'm just a cruiser


----------



## Toxic Donkey

Building it to take it, even if I dont use it.

Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## sickthree

Wondering if the price to do this swap has lowered over the years ?


----------



## CoupeDTS

A little. Definitely more aftermarket parts available. Dorman even makes LS6 intakes for $300 now.


----------



## sickthree

Would like to see a updated list on conversion parts and prices if anyone would share


----------

